# Homeboyz Wire Wheels, DVD's & More



## LayItLow

PM *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Msg&CODE=4&MID=2907\' target=\'_blank\'>homeboyz</a>*


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Mar 14 2003, 08:41 PM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM homeboyz*


nice 

I like that pic


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

WOULD YOU EMAIL ME A PRICE FOR SOME 20 INCH FRONT WHEEL DRIVE SET OF 100 SPOKES FOR A 2002 LINCOLN LS .


----------



## Keepit-real

you should post all the rims you can get


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin: DO YOU THINK THAT YOU CAN GET ME A SET OF ZENITH KNOCK-OFFS, SERIES 2, THREE PRONG?


----------



## TopCopOG

Hey Homie, We are having a dispaly at the Military Base in Ft Worth NAS/JRB 7 June 2003 you have anything to sent us via email to myself or Robert @
[email protected] or [email protected].. 
Techniques Dallas chapter


----------



## Guest

I LOVE THE WHEELS YOU HAVE POSTED ON THIS PAGE. ARE YOU SURE YOU CANT SELL ME A SET LIKE THAT? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I wanted some 22" spinner adapter for wire wheels. What is the price for spinner spokes adapters in Gold are Chrome?> Thanks Guys. Im interested in purchasing. I alreeady have my wheels.


[email protected]


----------



## detroitrecreation

props to homeboyz i just ordered a set of wires from them for 550, the stores wanted 900 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Bob

Yep, Keith is the man :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I need some 24s spoke how much 



[email protected]


----------



## hydraulicmike

need a price on 16" standards for a crown vic shipped to 45217


Also how much for 10 lug nuts for the "Condor" wheel for a 84 s-10
them long lugs are hard to find



thanks 



Last edited by hydraulicmike at Jul 23 2003, 11:54 AM


----------



## Cali~DwnUnder

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Jun 30 2003, 08:31 PM
> *Yep, Keith is the man :biggrin:*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hydraulicmike

hey keith just wondered if my lugnuts for the condors went out yet ??? also need a price on 1 - 14" all gold 100 spoke to 45217
thanks


----------



## 78 monte

im thinking about gettin sum spinnin wire wheels with the rim powder coated black and spinner chrome , n e 1 have pics and is there n e 1 cheaper than 1400 .  uffin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

thanks keith for gettin those lugnutz out to me


----------



## B O L O

thanks keith  can you get tires allready mounted too? :uh:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

*** I might sell my 14" gold centers , what is the going rate for a set of those kandy red ones???? I will pm you here in a sec.....BOB_T


----------



## kaos283

need a price on chrome 13 k/o whit 3 branch spinners whith thin white walls ship to canada J4k-3x7 

and if it is not to expensive I would like to have the back wires to be powder coated black 

Thanks


----------



## Rollin In A Brougham

Hey one of my boys order some 14's from you for a Lincoln Town Car.....Iwas wondering if i could get a set with chrome barrels but alternating colors for the wires and how much that would cost for a 91 Cadillac Brougham...thanks


----------



## SnoopDeVille

give me a price on 14" 100 spokes with tires. thanks!


----------



## hopn78regal

i was wondering if anyone makes a knockoff adaptor for a 8 lug truck i want to put some 20 on but don't want to change my axles


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by hopn78regal_@Oct 19 2003, 10:28 AM
> *i was wondering if anyone makes a knockoff adaptor for a 8 lug truck i want to put some 20 on but don't want to change my axles*


 NO BODY...


----------



## LOC501

hey homeboyz 
i need a price on 20s black spokes,swept 2prong k/o
let me know asap
thanks


----------



## eacyde

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Mar 14 2003, 08:41 PM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> PM homeboyz or visit http://www.starwheel.com*


 Just ordered some Caps & Spinners. I cant wait till they get here. :biggrin:


----------



## eacyde

:biggrin: I just got my new caps & spinners. I would buy from HOMEBOYZ again. No problems getting my goods across the border.


----------



## unkuthz

I just need some 13x7's -5x4.75 reverse with 155/80/13's all chrome, hook me up!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by unkuthz_@Dec 13 2003, 09:36 AM
> *I just need some 13x7's -5x4.75 reverse with 155/80/13's all chrome, hook me up!*


 475 shipped to your door


----------



## claudio

Do you have any of these?
I live in Calgary, Alberta
My postal code is:
T2J-0R8


----------



## claudio

Do you have any Cadillac chips like the ones on this website?
http://www.bowtieclassic.com/wheels.html
I need them for my hexagonal, 13X7 LA wire wheel knockoffs.
I live in Calgary, Alberta
My postal code is:
T2J-0R8


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by claudio_@Jan 17 2004, 07:03 PM
> *Do you have any Cadillac chips like the ones on this website?
> http://www.bowtieclassic.com/wheels.html
> I need them for my hexagonal, 13X7 LA wire wheel knockoffs.
> I live in Calgary, Alberta
> My postal code is:
> T2J-0R8*


 TRY RYDERS STREET WEAR


----------



## pimpdahydroclown

how can you become a dealer through you???


----------



## eastbay_drop

how much for blue anodized lip and hub, gold spokes and knock off with cross lace spokes?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Rollin In A Brougham_@Sep 9 2003, 04:26 AM
> *Hey one of my boys order some 14's from you for a Lincoln Town Car.....Iwas wondering if i could get a set with chrome barrels but alternating colors for the wires and how much that would cost for a 91 Cadillac Brougham...thanks*


 damn who's this??


who has a caddy now????


----------



## the joker toy

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Apr 11 2003, 01:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Apr 11 2003, 01:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LayItLow_@Mar 14 2003, 08:41 PM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> PM homeboyz or visit http://www.starwheel.com*


nice 

I like that pic[/b][/quote]
homeboys. do you have a set of blue and gold or chrome for a 69 beetle in a 14 or 15. THE BOLT PATTERN IS 4 BY 130MM. I DONT KNOW IF THEY MAKE AN ADAPTER FOR A BEETLE.


----------



## hydraulicmike

keith ... i need a price on 5 14X6 all chrome K-offs shipped to 45217

and 5 14X7 all chrome K-offs shipped to 45217


----------



## R2DJ4U

Do you have anything that is similar to the Dayton triple cross lace wire rims. If so how much for a set of 5 crome 13's with tires.


----------



## Joker808

pm or call him..it be faster


----------



## SKEETER

hey keith, i need a price on some 13's , chrome dish,hub,and knockoff, gold wires and nipples


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Apr 6 2004, 06:30 PM
> *hey keith, i need a price on some 13's , chrome dish,hub,and knockoff, gold wires and nipples*


 hey fool he is closed till the 16th... he will get back to ya then

Rob


----------



## n_fo28

Sup...

I just wanted to know how much will a set of 14' chrome and tires, standard, and FWD and shipped to 39531...thanks


----------



## A TODA MADRE

In Sacramento, plenty of tire shops, but can you beat a price for some gold spoke and center, chrome ring and knock off? I need 2 13X7 and 2 13X5.5 or 6 if you got them. I run skirts on my 64. What is your price? I am serious about buying for the right price.


----------



## x-raided

I need a set of 15inch reversed chrome wire wheels...i need them shipped to victoria, canada.How much?  




[email protected]


----------



## caranto

need 2 prices 14x6 candy red spokes&hubs,and 14x6 candy red dish& spokes.how long to build and ship to ky


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

hey homeboyz, my rims look awesome on my ride, thanks again bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tonedeaf

thanks keith for the hook up on the rims, there bad ass. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

if u need rims go with homeboyz, he'll hook u up right. pm the vato for your special price.


----------



## Joker808

keiths the best business man ever...ups fucked my wheels up and tire up..stole my dvds and hammer.been working with me on it... will keep everybody in formed 


pictures


----------



## TODD1

I bought a set of 15X7 inch reversed 100 spoke triple chrome wire wheels off of Ebay ( Chrome Rims for Less ) I was told repeatedly that they would fit, but when I got them here they do not due to the rear skirts, as well as body rubbing on where the tire will be. I am going to sell these wheels as I dont even want to deal with Chrome rims for less / pay shipping back. But I am wondering if I can get 
14 X 6 s for this car in the triple chrome reversed style?

I am about ready to sell this car im so frustrated . If I cant put reversed 100 spokes on it then its useless to me.


----------



## TODD1

Kieth do you have a website with all of your products and prices on there?


----------



## vcmp3

I need a price on 2 18"wires and 2 20" wires for my s10. Price them separatly if you would cause thats prob how I will have to buy em lol Thanx


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by vcmp3_@Aug 23 2004, 11:47 AM
> *I need a price on 2 18"wires and 2 20" wires for my s10. Price them separatly if you would cause thats prob how I will have to buy em lol Thanx
> [snapback]2161127[/snapback]​*


150 PERWHEEL...


----------



## SixFourClownin

My buddy wants to know if you sell 14x6's at 499.99 2 the door....PM me


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 31 2004, 01:50 PM
> *My buddy wants to know if you sell 14x6's at 499.99 2 the door....PM me
> [snapback]2183748[/snapback]​*


no add 40.00 more


----------



## little_gray

keith sorted me out with the rims for my benz. safe as matey


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by little_gray_@Sep 30 2004, 08:26 AM
> *keith sorted me out with the rims for my benz. safe as matey
> [snapback]2257387[/snapback]​*


told ya he was da man didnt i gray


----------



## cutdog

looking for a set of 13 powdercoated maroon or burgandy shipped to the 806 plz thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Slammed86MonteLS

Can you send me some pics of 14" rims and with prices? Thanks. And do you have a package that comes with witewalls?


----------



## DodgingBulletz

Trying to get a price on 14X6 Std's, with hex k/o shipped to 93722.


----------



## scrapinscrap

High, Im in the UK and want a price for 14x6, or 14x7(would like 13"s but not sure if they would clear the discs on front) to fit a 1983 Ford Granada, the stud patern and offset are: PCD 5x112(i think stud patern is same as mercedes) : offset 35..38 : center bore 63.3.
The car is rear wheel drive and the offset could be higher if i use thinner tyres, im just not sure as there isnt much info on british cars, please help, email me
Paddy


----------



## The Coog

NEED ANODIZED LIP, NIP, AND HUB IN 14X7 W/TIRES MOUNTED AND BALANCED TO 55076. HOW MUCH???


----------



## The Coog

HOW CLOSE OF A COLOR TO THIS CAN YOU GET?


----------



## BIGGIN

how about a price on Cragar Star Wire Wheels, nip and hub color matched?
Would yas do that?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIGGIN_@Dec 6 2004, 03:42 AM
> *how about a price on Cragar Star Wire Wheels, nip and hub color matched?
> Would yas do that?
> [snapback]2478718[/snapback]​*


CALL ME 909-561-7373


----------



## leo

Hello Homboyz. I beleave your name is keith. If im wrong sorry. I heard you are the man for wire wheels. I really need to find out about Road star wire wheels. Hopefully you can help me ? Looking for new spinners ? Please reply back ?


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 25 2004, 12:19 PM
> *Hello Homboyz. I beleave your name is keith. If im wrong sorry. I heard you are the man for wire wheels. I really need to find out about Road star wire wheels. Hopefully you can help me ? Looking for new spinners ? Please reply back ?
> [snapback]2541846[/snapback]​*


WHUDDUP MAN HOWS LIFE? HOPE THE HOLIDAYZ DOIN YA RIGHT. 
YEP KEITH IS STRAIGHT UP HE'LL HELP YA IF HE CAN. THATS WHERE I GOT THA RIMZ ON THA DELTA FROM. I BOUGHT 2 SET QUICK TURN AROUND.
TELL EVERYONE I SAY WHADDUP CATCH YA'LL SHOWTIME. :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Dec 27 2004, 12:01 AM
> *WHUDDUP MAN HOWS LIFE? HOPE THE HOLIDAYZ DOIN YA RIGHT.
> YEP KEITH IS STRAIGHT UP HE'LL HELP YA IF HE CAN. THATS WHERE I GOT THA RIMZ ON THA DELTA FROM. I BOUGHT 2 SET QUICK TURN AROUND.
> TELL EVERYONE I SAY WHADDUP CATCH YA'LL SHOWTIME. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2545303[/snapback]​*


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 25 2004, 11:19 AM
> *Hello Homboyz. I beleave your name is keith. If im wrong sorry. I heard you are the man for wire wheels. I really need to find out about Road star wire wheels. Hopefully you can help me ? Looking for new spinners ? Please reply back ?
> [snapback]2541846[/snapback]​*


SORRY BRO I DONT SELL ROADSTERS ANYMORE


----------



## hypnotized

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 28 2004, 01:18 AM
> *SORRY BRO I DONT SELL ROADSTERS ANYMORE
> [snapback]2548657[/snapback]​*


what kind of rims u sell then? and when you stop selling them?


----------



## monte88

keith is the man..im waiting to see my wheels hes doing for me..woohoo


----------



## g_ride84regal

can u send me a pic of a 13 inch spinning wire wheel? jus wanna see the kit only thanx


----------



## rd62rdstr

nice rims


----------



## rd62rdstr

I'm looking for a set of wheels exactly like the ones in the picture (chrome and gold) with the same dome cap, in a 13X7 reverse with some 155/80's. Sal


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Feb 4 2005, 04:35 PM
> *I'm looking for a set of wheels exactly like the ones in the picture (chrome and gold) with the same dome cap, in a 13X7 reverse with some 155/80's. Sal
> [snapback]2684494[/snapback]​*


call me 909-561-7373


----------



## jevonniespapi

Keith, is there a cataloge of all the styles you carry? I want some chrome 13's but cant decide on chrome w/gold, red spokes, or gold w/ chrome........too many decisions!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jevonniespapi_@Feb 15 2005, 05:30 PM
> *Keith, is there a cataloge of all the styles you carry?  I want some chrome 13's but cant decide on chrome w/gold, red spokes, or gold w/ chrome........too many decisions!
> [snapback]2730432[/snapback]​*


sorry just this site


----------



## mocess03

Does anyone know where to find 84's??


----------



## Z_CaPriCe

how much for 15" blue/chrome 100 spoke for 87 caprice... already have tires... hit me up thanks..
email: [email protected]


----------



## Chawnymac

How much for a set of 13's 100spoke, with all accessories shipped to 93535?
With tires(175/80/13) and Without tires? Thanks


----------



## koudez

Yo wats up kieth its Jay from London . i need a price 4 som rims 2 go on my 78 Olds.. the olds is black so i need a wheel that will compliment it ie all chrome or blk & chrome ( have u got any suugestion and pics) . And what will b the price 4 the rims & shipping 2 New Jersey???


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe

i need some 13's 100 spokes, five of them for my regal

HOW MUCH?

[email protected]


----------



## reasonablledoubt

Is that ad at star wheel.com tru "13x7 Black spokes $315.00 " ?


----------



## SincityPlaya

Hey do you have any 18 inch 100 spoke rims black??? let me know as soon as you can.


----------



## nick allen

I NEED A PRICE ON A SET OF 22 INCH WIRES WITH BLACK SPOKES


----------



## Tru2Cuz

do you have anodized peah rims if so how much for a 94 fleetwood 14x6 or7 i dont want htem to rub on skirt


----------



## Tru2Cuz

do you have anodized peach rims if so how much for a 94 fleetwood 14x6 or7 i dont want them to rub on skirt


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Tru2Cuz_@Apr 14 2005, 07:13 AM
> *do you have anodized peach rims if so how much for a 94 fleetwood 14x6 or7 i dont want them to rub on skirt
> [snapback]2999184[/snapback]​*


i could make them


----------



## Teck 1

I just ordered a replacement rim from homeboyz last thursday and recieved it in exactually a week. Great service. I will continue to order from him.


----------



## Bagged_Eldorado

Keith,

I´m the guy from Denmark who bought 2 set of wires some while ago. You delivered'em to my friend in Grand Terrace. I´m going to CA next week (Pomona Swap). I could use some wires to my new toy. A 1965 Impala SS396 conv.
Do You have any on stock that I may pick up while I'm there ??

Can I call You when I´m there ??? What´s You phone# ?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

PMed you details.....

Here's the Color


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

Another View


----------



## HB WIRES

i belive i have something close


----------



## 84REGAL87

POWDERED IN THE SAME AREA AS THE PEACH ONES,
GENERALLY HOW MUCH?
McLEAN/OG ?
AS LONG AS THE SPOKES/NIPPLES ARE STAINLESS.

OR;
JUST POWDER THE SPOKES/NIPPLES 
-THE REST CHROME
4 RIMS 98684 (wash - state)

HOW MUCH YOU GOT 175/70/14 FOR?
(thanks 4 the "breakdown")


----------



## cuahtemoc

Keith do you sell wheel emblems? If so I would like some blue ones the color of this car shipped to 67114.


----------



## 84REGAL87

.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@May 9 2005, 03:49 PM
> *POWDERED IN THE SAME AREA AS THE PEACH ONES,
> GENERALLY HOW MUCH?
> McLEAN/OG ?
> AS LONG AS THE SPOKES/NIPPLES ARE STAINLESS.......*************************************************************************....TRY DAYTON OR ZENITH CAUSE NO ONE MAKES STAINLESS ANYMORE
> 
> OR;
> JUST POWDER THE SPOKES/NIPPLES
> -THE REST CHROME
> 4 RIMS  98684  (wash - state)
> 
> HOW MUCH YOU GOT 175/70/14 FOR?
> (thanks 4 the "breakdown")
> [snapback]3116598[/snapback]​*


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cuahtemoc_@May 9 2005, 05:15 PM
> *Keith do you sell wheel emblems? If so I would like some blue ones the color of this car shipped to 67114.
> [snapback]3116901[/snapback]​*


I DONT HSAVE THAT BLUE HOMIE


----------



## blazlow

how much for a set of 18in all chrome deep dish spokes shipped to 47165


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by blazlow_@May 17 2005, 09:24 PM
> *how much for a set of 18in  all chrome deep dish spokes shipped to 47165
> [snapback]3152292[/snapback]​*


510 SHIPPED


----------



## 84REGAL87

HERE GOES-

OG'S 14X7REV 
POWDER SPOKES NIPPLES
(4 rims) and 5 rim quote
98684

thats k/o's too right? hex?
can i send you a color sample ?
(i know your hella busy, appreciate your time)


----------



## Diamondzsz

I need either of the following:
2 17" Crown Wires (FWD) (replacements for my bent ones)
or
4 18" 100-Spoke Chrome Wire Wheels (FWD) for a 1988 Seville.
Thanks!!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Diamondzsz_@May 21 2005, 04:14 AM
> *I need either of the following:
> 2 17" Crown Wires (FWD) (replacements for my bent ones)-----id have to see a foto of your old rimms to match--------------
> or
> 4 18" 100-Spoke Chrome Wire Wheels (FWD) for a 1988 Seville.
> Thanks!!
> [snapback]3166422[/snapback]​*


 on the 18 480 shippped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@May 19 2005, 07:43 PM
> *HERE GOES-
> 
> OG'S 14X7REV
> POWDER SPOKES NIPPLES
> (4 rims) and 5 rim quote
> 98684--------5 for the 4 shippped...add 125 for the 5th...and yes please send me a sample
> 
> thats k/o's  too right?  hex?YES IT DOES
> can i send you a color sample ?  YES PLEASE
> (i know your hella busy, appreciate your time)
> [snapback]3161211[/snapback]​*


OK


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

HEY U GUYS DO ANY KIND OF SPONSORSHIP,OR PARTIALS.I WANT TO PUT CANDY BLUE.(CADILLAC EXT,LIKE THE DUB TOY)ON THAT CHROME FRAME IN CLASSIFIED.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jun 6 2005, 02:56 PM
> *HEY U GUYS DO ANY KIND OF SPONSORSHIP,OR PARTIALS.I WANT TO PUT CANDY BLUE.(CADILLAC EXT,LIKE THE DUB TOY)ON THAT CHROME FRAME IN CLASSIFIED.
> [snapback]3232941[/snapback]​*


SORRY BRO....I DONT


----------



## pimpin86cutlass

:biggrin: .


----------



## pimpin86cutlass

Keith how much for some 13x7 shipped to 79761


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Hey Keith, 
I need a price and availability of 13x7 reverse all golds (4) with 2 bar knock off shipped to 46229?

Thanks.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by pimpin86cutlass_@Jun 22 2005, 07:18 AM
> *Keith how much for some 13x7 shipped to 79761
> [snapback]3305660[/snapback]​*


335


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 24 2005, 07:00 PM
> *Hey Keith,
> I need a price and availability of 13x7 reverse all golds (4) with 2 bar knock off shipped to 46229?
> 
> Thanks.
> [snapback]3317815[/snapback]​*


740 china gold---0r 920 usa real nice gold


----------



## pimpin86cutlass

Keith do you have some Specials on a set of 13x7 all chrome with a two wing knock off and if not what is the normal price ahipped to 79761. :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet

YOU ACCEPTING MASTER CARD AND VISA


----------



## bazzgeeze

how much for a set of 14 x 7 all chrome rev 2 lug 

shipped to canada : postal code - g2b 4a3

w/ extra 5th wheel _____ ?


w/out 5th wheel _______ ?



[email protected]

thx a lot in advance


----------



## 84REGAL87

14/7 all chrome daytons (4)

98684,,,, wa state


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bazzgeeze_@Jul 3 2005, 07:44 PM
> *how much for a set of 14 x 7 all chrome rev 2 lug
> 
> shipped to canada : postal code - g2b 4a3
> 
> w/ extra 5th wheel _520_ SHIPPPED US FUNDS___ ?
> w/out 5th wheel ____440  SHIPPPED US FUNDS___ ?
> [email protected]
> 
> thx a lot in advance
> [snapback]3358350[/snapback]​*


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Jul 3 2005, 08:17 PM
> *14/7 all chrome daytons (4)
> 
> 98684,,,,  wa  state
> [snapback]3358453[/snapback]​*


1700


----------



## 84REGAL87

I THOUGHT THEM WAS LIKE MAYBE 8-9 HUNDRED.
BUT 1700 ?
APPARENTLY I WAS WAAAAY OFF.
THANKS FOR THE QUOTE.


----------



## DuezPaid

Anybody know what the bolt pattern is on a '63 Impala hardtop?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 21 2005, 10:04 AM
> *Anybody know what the bolt pattern is on a '63 Impala hardtop?
> [snapback]3449370[/snapback]​*


5 ON4.75


----------



## ohioswanga

How much for 24" chrome wires shipped to 44137???


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

HAY KEITH ITS LEO FROM KONECTED KONCEPTS IN ONTARIO HOW MUH FOR SOME GOLD HUB NPPLES AND KNOCK OFF HAVE A GOOD ONE LEO


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

YOU CAN ALSO GIVE MY BROTHER KEITH A CALL ALSO AND LET HIM KNEO 909-319-3251


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Aug 28 2005, 07:41 PM~3709828
> *HAY KEITH  ITS LEO FROM KONECTED KONCEPTS IN ONTARIO  HOW MUH FOR SOME GOLD HUB  NPPLES AND KNOCK OFF    HAVE A GOOD ONE  LEO
> *


call me


----------



## 84REGAL87

I SAW YOUR K/O TOPIC,
DO YOU GOT "STRAIGHT" 2 BAR (BOWTIE) CHROME
WITH CHIP INDENTION
THAT FIT O.G's

4 plus hammer 98684


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Sep 3 2005, 07:00 PM~3747113
> *I SAW YOUR K/O TOPIC,
> DO YOU GOT "STRAIGHT" 2 BAR (BOWTIE) CHROME
> WITH CHIP INDENTION
> THAT FIT O.G's
> 
> 4 plus hammer  98684
> *


60 shipped


----------



## Booyaa63

keith, what other wheels you selling besides wires?


----------



## Forgiven 63

How much for 14's with tire's 
shiped to Dallas 75243


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 13 2005, 03:16 PM~3806440
> *How much for 14's with tire's
> shiped to Dallas  75243
> *


how many times do i have to telll you...treces guey!!!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 13 2005, 01:16 PM~3806440
> *How much for 14's with tire's
> shiped to Dallas  75243
> *


630 shippped


----------



## Mr. White

need a price for 13 x 7,with tires, 100 spoke, knock-offs,chrome, RWD, Rev, 85 cutlass, 44107.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Pimpin01701

hey keith how about some 15's for a 62 caddy,100 spoke chrome knock offs,rwd,std, 01701


----------



## pryme04lancer

how much for a set of 15 or 16 inch gold wires for fwd car.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by pryme04lancer_@Nov 24 2005, 12:00 AM~4268393
> *how much for a set of 15 or 16 inch gold wires for fwd car.
> *


all gold??


----------



## Mr. White

the shirt in your avatar-are those your brand and are you selling those?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Nov 25 2005, 03:19 PM~4275275
> *the shirt in your avatar-are those your brand and are you selling those?
> *


yes they are but they are in japan only i do have some ....2 for 20.00.....plus shipppen..


----------



## ghettoslick1

keith i just put my rims on looks great :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanx homie


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Nov 30 2005, 06:11 PM~4309573
> *keith i just put my rims on looks great  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thanx homie
> *


kool you get the other yet??


----------



## $illy

Just got these from Keith today.
[attachmentid=371094]


----------



## ghettoslick1

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 1 2005, 11:07 AM~4313651
> *kool  you get the other  yet??
> *


yes i got it the next day thanx homie


----------



## Loner

how much for 14x7 100 spoke chrom wire wheels? shipped to 93635


----------



## DeadBodyMan

Sup Lookin for a price on some 13x7 100 spoke standards with blue nipples. price em with tires and without both plz. also some rwd 17s with tires thx


----------



## phatkix

yo, i was wondering if you can do a 18'' fwd 100+ spoke with flat black nipples, spokes and hub.......with the rest chrome.....

shipped to canada v9a 3j4

been lookin 4 these forever 

thanks


----------



## let_it_go

Hey whats up Keith im in Nebraska and my homeboy Mike at FIRST CHOICE CUSTOMS always gets rims from you and I wanted to know how much would it be to get some maroon spokes, gold titty nipples and chrome lip 13x7 reverse OG wires I need a price on then shipped to 68111 also can you give me a price on some all chrome OG wires sent to the same zip
Thanks Keith


----------



## lakewood213

homeboys hooked it up good. just got my first set of 96 spoke zeniths from keith.
had daytons, and the quality of the z's and plating is emaculate.
thanks for the hook up keith!!


----------



## Rawville

Whats up on some 18x8 FWD all chrome knock-offs with gold bullet tips for a 2002 Honda Accord


----------



## maloso2700

i wanted 2 get a price on a set of 5 14x7 4 a 95 CADDY FWD.. I WANT THE RING POWDER COATED FRONT WIRES POWDER COATED.. BACK WIRES , HUB & NIPPLES GOLD.. HOW MUCH & HOW FAST CAN I GET THEM  HIT ME UP


----------



## H8RMKR

how much for these sent to hawaii 96792 zip ?

[attachmentid=505150]?


----------



## hoorider

man those rims r tight and shipped to 40217


----------



## 100%STREET

Thanks again.


----------



## dutchie lincoln

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 21 2003, 05:19 AM~1194352
> *NO BODY...
> *


buy a 4-lug with correct hole's, and drill the other 4 yourself?  


ey, could i get a price on 20" 100 spoke's with gold nopples?
thnx.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dutchie lincoln_@Apr 29 2006, 07:04 AM~5338069
> *buy a 4-lug with correct hole's, and drill the other 4 yourself?
> ey, could i get a price on 20" 100 spoke's with gold nopples?
> thnx.
> *


575 plus shippin


----------



## dutchie lincoln

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 29 2006, 09:16 PM~5339273
> *575 plus  shippin
> *


brand?
Zenith?
Shipping to 2731EZ Netherlands?

greetz,

stef.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dutchie lincoln_@Apr 29 2006, 12:44 PM~5339379
> *brand? EXICALIBUR
> Zenith?  1050.....
> Shipping to 2731EZ Netherlands?      POSTAL GROUND  IS  THE  CHEAPIES  WAY  TO  GO...LIKE  380 IF  I REMENBER  RIGTH,  BUT  TAKES 4-6 WEEKS........THERES  OTHER  SHIPPPIN......LOG  ON  TO  FED  EX.COM............THE  WHEELS  ARE  38  LBS  BER  BOX  FROM  AREA CODE  91743.......HOW  DID YOU  WANT  TO  SHIP??
> 
> greetz,
> 
> stef.
> *


----------



## dutchie lincoln

do u have pics of the zeniths?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dutchie lincoln_@Apr 30 2006, 01:46 PM~5344145
> *do u have pics of the zeniths?
> *


LOOK IN MY ZENITH TOPIC


----------



## dutchie lincoln

ok
btw, economy shipping by usps is 51,70 for 38Lbs, correct?
gonna talk to my wife and get me 4 rimz..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

will deepdish fit standard, or do i have to adapt things?
i REALLY like the rim's Lakewood and Silly are showin


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dutchie lincoln_@Apr 30 2006, 02:11 PM~5344264
> *ok
> btw, economy shipping by usps is 51,70 for 38Lbs, correct?
> gonna talk to my wife and get me 4 rimz..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> will deepdish fit standard, or do i have to adapt things?
> i REALLY like the rim's Lakewood and Silly are showin
> *


you can look it up.........im not sure tuesday i can help yopu better


----------



## hoorider

can i get a price on some 17's std all chrome with a spinning kit shipped to 40217


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by hoorider_@Apr 30 2006, 03:46 PM~5344737
> *can i get a price  on some 17's std all chrome with a spinning kit shipped to 40217
> *


DONT HAVE THEM


----------



## slim

need 23'' inch 150 spokes black spokes, nipples,and hub chrome rim bullet tip chrome also for a 82 delta 88 shipped to danville va ,24540


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by slim_@May 5 2006, 09:03 PM~5378539
> *need 23'' inch 150 spokes black spokes, nipples,and hub  chrome rim bullet tip chrome also  for a 82 delta 88 shipped to danville va ,24540
> *


sorry ive never seen a 23 in wheel in wires


----------



## E-WHITE

I WANT 2 SAY WHAT UP 2 EVERYBODY IN THE FORUM. IGLAD I FOUND PEOPLE DO THE SAME THINGS I DO . IM LOOKING 4 SOME 13S POWDER COATED . WHERE CAN I FIND OR GET THEM DONE AT .


----------



## CALIBACKUP

Homeboyz......Loking for some 20 or 22 inch reverse wires  with some 40 series tires (or whatever size tire that will keep the rim from bending :angry:  ), shipped to 14260.
Please let me know prices for both sizes. The rims are for a Chevy Truck.
Also, let me know if there are any specials going on right now, other than wires that will look nice for a Burban.


----------



## Smokeyindalac

You got some 15" x 7" standard offset for a 1991 Cadillac Deville FWD. How much for shipping to ATL, GA


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Smokeyindalac_@May 27 2006, 08:16 PM~5507411
> *You got some 15" x 7" standard offset for a 1991 Cadillac Deville FWD.  How much for shipping to ATL, GA
> *


360 shippied


----------



## Antdawg

What up I'm looking for 13x7's chrome dish and black spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Jun 8 2006, 07:50 PM~5577019
> *What up I'm looking for 13x7's chrome dish and black spokes
> *


you got a pm


----------



## shorty004

Hey homeboyz how much for a set of 14 inch chrome wire rims with tires shipped to area code - S0G 1S0, saskatchewan , Canada


----------



## shorty004

Home boyz. how do you ship, UPS? Fed ex?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shorty004_@Jul 4 2006, 03:17 PM~5715467
> *Home boyz. how do you ship, UPS? Fed ex?
> *


UPS I DONT DO TIRE S LIKE 390-420 SHIPPPED.


----------



## imapitbull78

how much for these right here, 14x7 ,for a 1989 caprice, shipped to 65653


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon

> _Originally posted by shorty004_@Jun 30 2006, 12:56 PM~5695213
> *Hey homeboyz how much for a set of 14 inch chrome wire rims with tires shipped to area code - S0G 1S0, saskatchewan , Canada
> *


Hey brah, where you from? I'm in Saskatoon, originally from Assiniboia.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by imapitbull78_@Jul 9 2006, 09:28 PM~5744217
> *how much for these right here, 14x7 ,for a 1989 caprice, shipped to 65653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got a pm


----------



## ROBERT71MC

how much 13 x7 chrome with black spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jul 12 2006, 03:27 PM~5761427
> *how much 13 x7 chrome with black spokes
> *


IN STOCK 475 SHIPPPED


----------



## sillygilly1

How much for 18' deepdish chrome FWD 100 spokes for a 98 mazda millenia shipped to 11706?


----------



## DirtTrackRacer

22" wires with the diamond shaped center cap for a 91 mercury grand marquis shipped to 16933.


----------



## UCE671

yo man, 

just wanted to know if you sell tires alone for my 14/7 D's. If you do, what are the options offered? I would prefer Hercules if you have and are you able to ship to Guam, way out here in the Pacific? Let me know

Gman


----------



## stewdog

looking for 17x8 rwd standard 100 spoke all crome setof 4 $out the door to ohio


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by stewdog_@Aug 1 2006, 03:03 PM~5883250
> *looking for 17x8 rwd standard  100 spoke all crome  setof 4  $out the door to ohio
> *


pm send


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Smokeyindalac

I changed my mind on them rims how much for a set of 20" Wires for a 91 Cadillac Deville? And you got hookups on tires too?


----------



## magicman

Lookin for 13's with black & white spokes ,chrome everything else to fit 64 impala .Gotta be DAYTONS and can I get the old spinner with the flag? Thanx.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by magicman_@Aug 14 2006, 06:09 PM~5967842
> *Lookin for 13's  with black & white spokes ,chrome everything else  to fit 64 impala .Gotta be DAYTONS and can I get the old spinner with the flag? Thanx.
> *


2250 SHIPPPED


----------



## magicman

Is that complete? Adapters , spinner etc? How long to get once I order. Thanks for the quote.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by magicman_@Aug 16 2006, 08:07 PM~5983242
> *Is that complete? Adapters , spinner etc? How long to get once I order. Thanks for the quote.
> *


YES ITS IS 3-4 WEEKS


----------



## SWIGS

need 13"anodized rims....how much!


----------



## dreadhead86

wondering prices on fwd 100 spoke wires thinking 16in i live in canada l7p 2l1 thanx


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dreadhead86_@Aug 27 2006, 03:56 PM~6054029
> *wondering prices on fwd 100 spoke wires  thinking 16in i live in canada l7p 2l1 thanx
> *


LIKE 760 SHIPPPED US DOLLOR


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by magicman_@Aug 16 2006, 08:07 PM~5983242
> *Is that complete? Adapters , spinner etc? How long to get once I order. Thanks for the quote.
> *


3-4 WEEKS


----------



## dreadhead86

i have an 98 prelude is the offset close enough to still tuck with the 16


----------



## diggadan

Need 22'' for Suv. 6x4.5 (6x114.3mm) adapters. all chrome wire 

[email protected]


----------



## kiakirk007

sup homeboys i need 5 14x7 wheels gold nipples and hub and K.O. and chrome spokes and dish how much shipped to 85388 phoenix AZ


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 29 2006, 08:55 PM~6069812
> *sup homeboys i need 5 14x7 wheels gold nipples and hub and K.O. and chrome spokes and dish how much shipped to 85388 phoenix AZ
> *


115 PER WHEEL SHIPPPED


----------



## low707cutt

how much for 14x7 rev. all four rims with only the 2 rear adapters with 2 bar knockoff :cheesy: shipped to 98374


----------



## kiakirk007

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2006, 09:13 PM~6127875
> *115  PER  WHEEL  SHIPPPED
> *


what brand bro??? can i get OG's


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2006, 09:13 PM~6127875
> *115  PER  WHEEL  SHIPPPED
> *


I SAID IT ....115 A WHEEL


----------



## O.C.FLEETLINE

SO THE 265.00 IS FOR THE TAIWAN SPOKE WHEELS,FOR SO.CAL, HOW MUCH FOR REAL DAYTONS 14X7" 72 SPOKE,3 PRONG KNOCK OFF??


----------



## dutchie lincoln

hi, i need 4 wirewheels, want it to be stainless steel, 18"must fit a lincoln towncar '79 (5 lug)
how much, shipped to Allen, tx?
standard offset, if possible wthoud major mod's, reversed. (don't know if it's possible...)


----------



## All Out Customs

What's happennin homeboys. I got a little business going on out here in Hawaii. I just wanted to get a quote for some 13x7's with the black dish and all chrome centers. How much for the wheels and how much for shipping to zip code 96819? Thanks and I look forward to your reply.


----------



## streetrider

:cheesy: :biggrin: :wave: Whats up homie? Sent you a pm about some rims to be shipped to Atl......holla back...


----------



## Kandy Drippa

page 11


----------



## 94cadwood

how much for some painted 13"s metellic sky blue for 1994 fleetwood rwd. painted dish hubs spokes . chrome nipples/knockoff


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 94cadwood_@Oct 11 2006, 08:10 PM~6350946
> *how much for some painted 13"s metellic sky blue for 1994 fleetwood rwd.          painted dish hubs spokes .  chrome nipples/knockoff
> *


550 plus shippin


----------



## 94cadwood

550 shipped to stockton 95206


----------



## machine

hey Homeboyz, How much for a set of 13x7 black dish black hub chrome spokes shipped to 34119? Please help!!!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 94cadwood_@Oct 12 2006, 02:53 PM~6356792
> *550 shipped to stockton 95206
> *


LESS 35


----------



## PREMIER C.C. N.C.

13x7 all chrome,kandy red spokes,2 bar spinners with eaglr emblems shipped to north carolina?


----------



## pimpjuice

I need rims for my 2001 ford escape, I want 20 inch standard wire rims

















like these


----------



## abel

How much for a set of 14 inch Daytons gold/chrome with tire shipped to Montreal

something like this



but with the dayton chips on the ko's


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 9 2006, 08:22 PM~6538651
> *How much for a set of 14 inch  Daytons  gold/chrome with tire shipped to Montreal
> 
> something like this
> 
> 
> 
> but with the dayton chips on the ko's
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 3 days no answer ok ....go for z's


----------



## lawrence99

Wassup wit it Homeboyz,

Man im new to this and I needed yall help. I just a got an 84 Cutlass and tryin to work on it....so im lookin for some deep dish 13" ....hook me up! 

-Also Im looking for some adapters for 84 cutlass 5 x 4.75" lug pattern......


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 11 2006, 07:12 AM~6546537
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  3 days no answer ok ....go for z's
> *


come on did you read homeboyz closed for 8 days


----------



## BRO HAM MAN

looking for a set of 14" 100 spokes with 175 70 14 white walls for a 1993 fleetwood brougham. ?$$$$


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2006, 09:43 PM~6621412
> *come  on  did  you  read  homeboyz  closed  for  8  days
> *


 :0 :0 :0 sorry bro  i have order my wheel  by the way how much for the d's :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHAHA


----------



## rd62rdstr

I'm looking for chrome wires with diamond bullet knock off and skinny white wall tires for my 97 Cadillac DeVille Concours. Can I get 13's on that car? What size do you reccomend? I am talking about running standards. I don't want the tires to stick out past the fenders and I don't want the FWD rims. Planning on running skirts in back if possible. Shipping to 85743 Tucson Arizona.


----------



## rd62rdstr

I am going to go ahead and do the 14's. Do you recommend (2) 14X6's and (2) 14X7's OR 14X6's (all around) on the 97 Cadillac Concours? I will want all chrome with diamond bullet knockoff and 175/75-14 skinny white wall tires. Need the hammer and adapters included. How much shipped to Tucson Arizona 85743?


----------



## 1sexytre

hey keith how much for a set of adapters and gold shark fin two bars shipped to 45044 area i really just need 4 two bars and 2 right side adapters if you will split them up 
if not give me a price for big and small bolt chevy patterns


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jan 7 2007, 05:10 PM~6927339
> *hey keith how much for a set of adapters and gold shark fin two bars shipped to 45044 area i really just need 4 two bars and 2 right side adapters if you will split them up
> if not give me a price for  big and small bolt chevy patterns
> *


140 shippped thats 4 gold and 2 rigth apds shipped


----------



## sky

how much for set of 13 black splkes and nipples to 77505 we al redy bought 2 blue spoles and they were good and if i bought them how lonf to receive


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sky_@Jan 7 2007, 06:39 PM~6927934
> *how much for set of 13 black splkes and nipples to 77505  we al redy bought 2 blue spoles and they were good and if i bought them how lonf to receive
> *


 spokes and nippples 625 shippped


----------



## sky

4 or 5 rims


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sky_@Jan 7 2007, 08:53 PM~6929066
> *4 or 5 rims
> *


4


----------



## GTZ_STYLEZ

looking for 17" fwd chrome wires with burgundy and chrome spokes!


----------



## loriding69

> _Originally posted by GTZ_STYLEZ_@Jan 8 2007, 02:17 PM~6935129
> *looking for 17" fwd chrome wires with burgundy and chrome spokes!
> *


pinto
welcome to the jungle newbie............ :biggrin: 

those are going to look sweet on your car!


----------



## GTZ_STYLEZ

As long as i dont look like... well you know!


----------



## rusty caprice

how much for 18s standerd all chrome?and 14s with colored spokes shiped to B.C.?


----------



## hgeneceo

maybe u can help me im looking 4 a set of wires with the spokes black and the rest chrome


----------



## BigDaddyDiamond

I need help........ I know it sounds crazy but i am looking for a set of center caps with spinner for a set of cheap bolt ons i have...... I got them to put on my daily because i put my k offs on my show ride...... If you can help or direct me to who can i would greatly appreciate it.....thnx


----------



## Lyfaluxury

I'm lookin for a set of 14's with black dish and chrome everything else...ho much..need em asap


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Jan 12 2007, 01:32 PM~6970755
> *I'm lookin for a set of 14's with black dish and chrome everything else...ho much..need em asap
> *


500 shippped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyDiamond_@Jan 11 2007, 07:57 PM~6964931
> *I need help........ I know it sounds crazy but i am looking for a set of center caps with spinner for a set of cheap bolt ons i have...... I got them to put on my daily because i put my k offs on my show ride...... If you can help or direct me to who can i would greatly appreciate it.....thnx
> *


40 shippped


----------



## BigDaddyDiamond

cool on the 40 dollars..... do you have different types of caps and spinners??????


----------



## ghettodreams

price on some crome 20' s wires with tires for a 98 malibu ?


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 14 2005, 08:48 AM~2999831
> *i could  make them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 13x7s?


----------



## savageloc24

shipped to 98166^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## lincoln queen

I was sent to this forum by my guy and I'm looking for Keith.  I need to order ASAP 5 chips for a 1994 Lincoln Cont. with the Eagle design.. The color I'm looking for is either blue or green with Chrome...

If your out there Keith, PLEASE get back to me! I'd love to get these for V.day for my guy!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lincoln queen_@Feb 3 2007, 07:53 AM~7163877
> *I was sent to this forum by my guy and I'm looking for Keith.    I need to order ASAP 5 chips for a 1994 Lincoln Cont. with the Eagle design..  The color I'm looking for is either blue or green with Chrome...
> 
> If your out there Keith, PLEASE get back to me!  I'd love to get these for V.day for my guy!
> *


IM SORRY I CANT HELP YOU


----------



## 78montecarlo78

13 x 7 rev chrome shipped to 34602
thanks
frankie


----------



## Adinfinitum

Chrome 14X7 positive offset shipped to 89403?
Do you got adapters for a Honda?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Adinfinitum_@Feb 7 2007, 06:37 PM~7202535
> *Chrome 14X7 positive offset shipped to 89403?
> Do you got adapters for a Honda?
> *


----------



## Superlusky

How much for set of four, 13x7 with 1 1/4 white wall tires shipped to 08550 or 08611 for an 85 Regal Limited? Give me a good deal! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by $illy_@Dec 1 2005, 07:50 PM~4317697
> *Just got these from Keith today.
> [attachmentid=371094]
> *


----------



## LEGACY

How much for set of four, 13x7 with 1 1/4 white wall gold center shipped to texas-79605 <85 regal>


----------



## ElMonte74'

HOW MUCH FOR 4 72 CROSS LACED ZENITHS FOR A 74 MONTE CARLO :biggrin: SHIPPED TO NEW MEXICO-88101


----------



## MAZDAROLLINLOWON13

yo how i go about to order some 13" wires ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MAZDAROLLINLOWON13_@Feb 28 2007, 08:59 PM~7377388
> *yo how i go about to order some 13" wires ?
> *


do you have paypal


----------



## SANCHO

LOOKIN 4 SOME 13'S WITH GOLD LACES.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Mar 7 2007, 03:39 PM~7430040
> *LOOKIN 4 SOME 13'S WITH GOLD LACES.
> *


DID NT YOU CALL ME TODAY??? YOU SAID YOU COULD GET THEM CHEAPER....GOOD LUCK THE PRICES ARE GONNA...


----------



## H8R PROOF

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Feb 23 2006, 07:36 PM~4914728
> *homeboys hooked it up good. just got my first set of 96 spoke zeniths from keith.
> had daytons, and the quality of the z's and plating is emaculate.
> thanks for the hook up keith!!
> *


SWEET WHEELS HOW MUCH 4 A SET OF 13X7 REV...PM ME..KEITH


----------



## impalacustom70

how much for a set of 13x7 shipped to artesia new mexico 88210,and if you got some with gold nips and hub . how much shipped?


----------



## mdsheldogg

we are looking for a knockoff spinner for ONE gold wire rim????? Any one know where we can find one??? In portland too...


----------



## low4lifecc34

can i have a price on 13/7 red dish and spokes shipped to toledo,ohio no tires or hubs str8 bar spinner


----------



## layinrocker

keith i need a price on 1 17x8 std all chrome shipped to 98375


----------



## Pyrit

How much for 4 chrome, diamond spinners/knock offs (just the center piece, not the whole wheel) shipped to 29669?


----------



## teydean

How much for a set of chrome 13x7 shipped to 73120. (79 Caprice)


----------



## suiside62

Lookin for some 20x8 wires for 62 lincoln continental could u give me a price sent to 44646 no tires needed


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

just want some all chrome for 67217 for a 80 cutty. thanks


----------



## fran73one

hey homies i am lookin for a pair of 56 spoke roadsters 13in 4 lug 
:biggrin:


----------



## 89lac

yo homeboy 13x7 rev black dish black spoke chrome nipples, how much? pm me wit price! thanx


----------



## 89lac

shipped to 22304


----------



## devilleyblue89

how much are 13 inch 100 spoke all gold?


----------



## montes4life

hey homeboyz,i got a set of 13x7 rev. luxor wires,when i bought them i was told that they are fwd wheels but ive had several people tell me they are rwd,i dont have them mounted ,how can i tell the differance?thanks..


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

hey rwd are kind of deep an fwd have just a lip an thats it.on fwd the spokes are closer to the rim an rwd are tucked in. hoped i helped out.


----------



## H8R PROOF

WHAT UP HOMEBOYZ?....WHEN R U GONNA COME OUT WITH A CHEAPER CROSS LACE....THOSE DS R ALITTLE 2 $...HOPEFULLY SOMEONE WILL COME OUT WITH 1 ALITTLE CHEAPER


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

Keith are you still at about six weeks for custom wheels
This is Courtney Hart from Indiana i need another set of those pepsi blue wheels to match the last ones i bought!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@May 3 2007, 07:29 AM~7825952
> *Keith are you still at about six weeks for custom wheels
> This is Courtney Hart from Indiana i need another set of those pepsi blue wheels to match the last ones i bought!     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


4-5


----------



## Proof_Emcee

I NEVER DID FIND OUT WHERE HOMEBOYZ WIRE WHEELS IS LOCATED? YO KEITH LET ME KNOW IF 250$ IS STILL THE RIGHT PRICE FOR ALL CHROME 14X6'S AND IS THAT PRICE SHIPPED OR FOR PICK UP. IM IN LONGVIEW WASHINGTON. HIT ME BACK.


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

i know i need some 13s all chrome 13x7 rev or do you have an 16 that are deep dish chrome an can you help me out. thanks keith


----------



## H8R PROOF

HEY HOMEBOYZ WHAT IS GOOD 4 CLEANIN UR WIRES & PREVENTING THEM FROM RUSTING?


----------



## Mizz_Diabla

I need the price for a set of all chrome 13x7's shipped to 78501.....imma paypal you Keith so dont forget to add that to the total

and an extra set of spinners too


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@May 5 2007, 06:50 PM~7841120
> *HEY HOMEBOYZ WHAT IS GOOD 4 CLEANIN UR WIRES & PREVENTING THEM FROM RUSTING?
> *


DITTO :biggrin:


----------



## Greenteam

can i get a pic of 13s black dish n spokes rest chrome including a chrome lip?? chinas


----------



## CHAVO313

how much for sumothing like this shipped 13x7 , shipped tyo detroit  










[/quote]


----------



## B DOG

> how much for sumothing like this shipped 13x7 , shipped tyo detroit


[/quote]
x2 but with gold instead of chrome.( same colored area's) shipped to 95301


----------



## cantgetenuf

need a set of 14x7s with hardware and tires for a 89 crown vic. shipped to 79772??


----------



## H8R PROOF

HEY KEITH DO U HAVE ANY WHEEL CHIPS? IF SO WHICH ONES


----------



## low4lifeluis

[DO YOU HAVE ANY 13 X 7 REV BLACK CENTER OR LIP AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED 48182 ZIP


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by low4lifeluis_@Aug 5 2007, 08:26 AM~8475481
> *[DO YOU HAVE ANY 13 X 7 REV BLACK CENTER OR LIP AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED 48182 ZIP
> *


yes black centers.......they are 730 shippped thats the nippples /spokes/hubs .....and part of the dish


----------



## sloryder

I have a 77 Cougar XR7. I am looking for pricing on 15" 100 spoke reverse wires with green spokes. Can you hook me up?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sloryder_@Aug 6 2007, 01:28 PM~8485410
> *I have a 77 Cougar XR7. I am looking for pricing on 15" 100 spoke reverse wires with green spokes. Can you hook me up?
> *


OLD SCHOOL LOOK YA 570 SHIPPPED ....I HAVE A SET OF 15/8 REV GOLD NIPPLES KOFFS 450 SHIPPPED, AND THESE ARE VERY NICE USA MADE WHEELS


----------



## Deez_nutss

the price of 579 shiped to 11565 does that include the hex adaters to? and how do i get in contact with u the cell number listed is out of service


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Deez_nutss_@Aug 6 2007, 11:49 PM~8490946
> *the price of 579 shiped to 11565 does that include the hex adaters to? and how do i get in contact with u the cell number listed is out of service
> *


909 6099813


----------



## MINT'Z

crank call time haha yo keith i got my wheels thanks for the quick service homie


----------



## Smokey Loc

DAMN!!!!!! WHERE THA FUK CAN I GETSUM WHEELS LIKE THAT???


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

13'7 for cadillac 83 dark cobalt blue dish and hub gold spokes chrome nipples need 5 of them how much shipped to paso robles ca,93446 pm please if can do them...........................thanks


----------



## original pv

Whats up homeboys I was looking for a price on some 14x6 in Spokes with the spokes powder coated. BUt i was hoping to have everyother spoke powder coated. The car is a 1967 Pontiac Catalina It has a green Marble paint job


----------



## nickatina

Hey Homeboyz I heard you sell genuine stamped Daytons? Is this correct?

If so, how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome 72 black spoke (straight lace)?




Does Dayton still manufacture 88 spoke?


----------



## djdvl666

NOT COOL DUDE. I SEND YOU MONEY AND HAVE NO PRODUCT. JUST REFUND MY MONEY. TAKE CARE OF OLD BUSINESS BEFORE YOU TAKE SOMEONE ELSES MONEY. NOT COOL


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 24 2007, 05:57 PM~8861851
> *NOT COOL DUDE. I SEND YOU MONEY AND HAVE NO PRODUCT. JUST REFUND MY MONEY. TAKE CARE OF OLD BUSINESS BEFORE YOU TAKE SOMEONE ELSES MONEY. NOT COOL
> *


what you 40 .oo ,....how did you send


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by original pv_@Sep 24 2007, 12:33 PM~8859663
> *Whats up homeboys I was looking for a price on some 14x6 in Spokes with the spokes powder coated. BUt i was hoping to have everyother spoke powder coated. The car is a 1967 Pontiac Catalina It has a green Marble paint job
> *


500 shipped ......every spokes or everyother


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 24 2007, 11:43 PM~8863978
> *what you 40 .oo ,....how did you send
> *


paypal


----------



## original pv

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 25 2007, 12:44 AM~8863991
> *500 shipped ......every spokes or everyother
> *


HOw do we set this up? Do I call you when Im ready or is everything over the net? I ask because im not sure so please excuse my ignorance. Does this include tires?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by original pv_@Sep 25 2007, 05:33 AM~8865164
> *HOw do we set this up? Do I call you when Im ready or is everything over the net? I ask because im not sure so please excuse my ignorance. Does this include tires?
> *


call me 909 609 9813


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 24 2007, 06:57 PM~8861851
> *NOT COOL DUDE. I SEND YOU MONEY AND HAVE NO PRODUCT. JUST REFUND MY MONEY. TAKE CARE OF OLD BUSINESS BEFORE YOU TAKE SOMEONE ELSES MONEY. NOT COOL
> *



Back the fuck off homie. He never burned anyone. Not one person. Have patience he is just getting back to work.


----------



## 85_REGAL

WUT UP HOMEBOYZ GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK HOMIE......CAN YOU GIVE ME A PRICE ON SOME CHROME 13X7 WITH CANDY BLUE SPOKES SHIPPED TO 75050 DALLAS TEXAS W/ TIRES OR W/ OUT.....


----------



## MISTER ED

HOPE YOU FEELING AND DOING BETTER.....


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 85_REGAL_@Sep 26 2007, 11:20 PM~8878825
> *WUT UP HOMEBOYZ GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK HOMIE......CAN YOU GIVE ME A PRICE ON SOME CHROME 13X7 WITH CANDY BLUE SPOKES SHIPPED TO 75050 DALLAS TEXAS W/ TIRES OR W/ OUT.....
> *


500 shipped


----------



## AZTEKA 68

HOMEBOYZ, WHAT DO YOU HAVE IN CHROME & KANDY RED COMBO IN A 13X7?

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO TX 75042


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by AZTEKA 68_@Oct 4 2007, 12:25 PM~8931517
> *HOMEBOYZ, WHAT DO YOU HAVE IN CHROME & KANDY RED COMBO IN A 13X7?
> 
> HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO TX 75042
> *


500 sippped


----------



## MotownScandal

im looking for a price on some 13x7 reverse with adapters and two bar straight knock offs and all spokes powdercoated black w/tiresand a price without them being powdercoated


----------



## MotownScandal

i those prices to inlcude shipping to 48192, thanks homie


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Oct 13 2007, 03:51 PM~8993605
> *im looking for a price on some 13x7 reverse with adapters and two bar straight knock offs and all spokes powdercoated black  w/tiresand a price without them being powdercoated
> *


500 shipped without tires,,,by the way a do have aa 13,7set black crome....500 shippied ready to go


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 13 2007, 11:53 PM~8995127
> *500 shipped without tires,,,by the way  a  do have aa 13,7set black crome....500 shippied ready to go
> *


you got any pics of em


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Oct 14 2007, 12:37 AM~8996018
> *you got any pics of em
> *


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 14 2007, 12:39 PM~8997009
> *
> *


damn these are sick as hell i likes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Oct 14 2007, 02:47 PM~8998381
> *damn these are sick as hell i likes
> *


ALSO BLACK CROME LIP.AND HUB 2ND BLACK CROME CHOME IN 13/7


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 14 2007, 10:21 PM~9000737
> *ALSO BLACK CROME LIP.AND HUB    2ND  BLACK CROME CHOME    IN 13/7
> *


Keith ur back to work already :0 :worship:


----------



## MotownScandal

so what does that price opf 500 include???


----------



## GPone

any idea on a set of crome 14x 6's

an how much shipped to 02125


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Oct 15 2007, 08:44 PM~9010059
> *so what does that price opf 500 include???
> *


rimm and hub 500 . the spokes are blk 2nd set thats all 470 shipped


----------



## MotownScandal

how much extra for the knock offs....two bar straight with knotch for chip


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Oct 16 2007, 11:45 PM~9019956
> *how much extra for the knock offs....two bar straight with knotch for chip
> *


70 with the set of rimms . are=== 85 if the rimms are bought else where


----------



## HUSman

do you ship to Canada??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by HUSman_@Oct 20 2007, 11:35 AM~9045694
> *do you ship to Canada??
> *


all day long


----------



## HUSman

How much for 20" chrome, gold nipples, and gold straight bar spinner shipped to Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada?


----------



## HUSman

its going on a 01 deville FWD


----------



## HB WIRES

im guess 860 - 900 shipped


----------



## chickenhawk

did u sell those 15x8 zeinths? , what a set of chrome 14/7 rev. with parts to north tx?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@Oct 22 2007, 06:43 PM~9060691
> *did u sell those 15x8 zeinths?SOLD  , what a set of chrome 14/7 rev. with parts to north tx?  345 SHIPPED
> *


----------



## jtl51603

how much for gold center 13's??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jtl51603_@Oct 31 2007, 06:50 AM~9121209
> *how much for gold center 13's??
> *


510 to 550 shiped


----------



## shawnlowlow432

need price for some 13/7 with everything ship to 79761


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shawnlowlow432_@Nov 7 2007, 08:56 PM~9179604
> *need price  for some 13/7 with everything ship to 79761
> *


350


----------



## Big Russ

need a price for a set of 13x7 chrome w/ gold nipples and hup and 1 14x7 same to 23321(chesapeake, va) also a set of chrome with green nipples same zip.


----------



## HB WIRES

580 of the first and 500 on the 2nd power coat greens


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 11 2007, 04:08 PM~9204811
> *580 of the  first    and 500 on the 2nd power coat  greens
> *


aiight, thanx for such quick response, do you accept payment via western union or what is your preferred payment type


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 11 2007, 04:08 PM~9204811
> *580 of the  first    and 500 on the 2nd power coat  greens
> *


also do you have timberland green available in powder coat....


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Nov 11 2007, 04:13 PM~9204846
> *aiight, thanx for such quick response, do you accept payment via western union or what is your preferred payment type
> *


paypal ???? money gram


----------



## SHOWTIME916

GOLD HUB, GOLD KNOCKOFF, GOLD NIPPLE, CHROME SPOKE, CHROME DISH, (GOLD LIP)..


95648

YOU DONT TAKE CREDIT CARD DO YOU? DOES PAYPAL USE A CREDIT CARD? I NEVER USED IT BEFORE.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 12 2007, 08:50 AM~9209031
> *GOLD HUB, GOLD KNOCKOFF, GOLD NIPPLE, CHROME SPOKE, CHROME DISH, (GOLD LIP)..
> 95648
> 
> YOU DONT TAKE CREDIT CARD DO YOU? DOES PAYPAL USE A CREDIT CARD? I NEVER USED IT BEFORE.
> *


----------



## ROCBOTM

I NEED THAT. I F*C WIT ALL LOWRIDER DVD'S    :biggrin:


----------



## streetking

need a price on 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 powdercoated red (nipples,hub,spokes, whole rim) shipped to 95448


----------



## MINT'Z

sup keith how far are you from LAX i need 1 14x6 and i drive a truck to LA like twice a month and i was wondering if i could meet you somwhere and pick it up to save on shipping


----------



## lo68impala

i need two sets of two bar shark fins,one set gold and one set chrome,shipped to 48906,lansing mich...thanks ..pm price


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Nov 27 2007, 05:46 AM~9315039
> *i need two sets of two bar shark fins,one set gold and one set chrome,shipped to 48906,lansing mich...thanks ..pm price
> *


225 shipped


----------



## ghettoslick1

Hey keith I put both orders in any chance you can post pics of my wifes candy brandywine rims and my candy royal blue rims thanks homie


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Nov 27 2007, 10:36 PM~9321449
> *Hey keith I put both orders in any chance you can post pics of my wifes candy brandywine rims and my candy royal blue rims thanks homie
> *


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## streetking

and still no response.......


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Nov 24 2007, 04:42 PM~9295596
> *need a price on 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 powdercoated red (nipples,hub,spokes, whole rim) shipped to 95448
> *


875 the whole rim, i wasnt here the 24th i was in japan


----------



## ghettoslick1

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 29 2007, 07:48 PM~9336303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is sweet keith thanks homie i cant wait to mount them on my wifes 63 and your doing my hub and nipples in pepsi can blue i cant wait to see mine thanks again homie


----------



## DOUGHNUTS

Is ther a reverse wire wheel in 22 yet? I need some if tere are! With color! Someone PM me :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1

hey keith any chance of you posting a pic of my rims the chrome with pepsi can blue hubs and nipples thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eacyde

Just got my spokes. I cant wait for the snow to melt so I can put them on.

Thanks Homboyz


----------



## Go Go F

HEY keith I need a price for 14x7 blue dish gold spokes the blue is cobalt. shipped to 52804 would like the adaptor blue also please and thanks in advance


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Dec 13 2007, 09:02 AM~9443430
> *HEY keith I need a price for 14x7 blue dish gold spokes the blue is cobalt. shipped to 52804 would like the adaptor blue also please and thanks in advance
> *


680 shipped


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 29 2007, 06:55 PM~9336369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set of these? I'm in the I.E. I'll pick up.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Dec 19 2007, 10:00 PM~9489275
> *How much for a set of these? I'm in the I.E. I'll pick up.
> *


475.00


----------



## Jaymeh

Need a set of 4 13x7 100 spoke knock off's with skinny 155/80/13 zip is 32244 thanks jayme


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Jaymeh_@Dec 22 2007, 08:45 PM~9511191
> *Need a set of 4  13x7  100 spoke knock off's with skinny 155/80/13 zip is 32244 thanks jayme
> *


380 put i dont mis the tires


----------



## Jaymeh

Hi there so you dont sell them with tires? is it 380 shipped for the rims?thanks jayme


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Jaymeh_@Dec 23 2007, 04:10 PM~9515966
> *Hi there so you dont sell them with tires? is it 380 shipped  for the rims?thanks jayme
> *


just the rimms...thanks paypal is add 12.00


----------



## Jaymeh

Is that the shipped price ? thanks jayme happy Holiday's


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Jaymeh_@Dec 24 2007, 02:39 PM~9522409
> *Is that the shipped price ? thanks jayme happy Holiday's
> *


YAAA


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Hey Keith,
Is there such a thing as 100 spoke chrome, deep dish 14 x 8 0r 9 ??
Thanks
PURO


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Dec 28 2007, 11:23 AM~9550546
> *Hey Keith,
> Is there such a thing as 100 spoke chrome, deep dish 14 x 8 0r 9 ??
> Thanks
> PURO
> *


not that am awhere of


----------



## 8FLEET9

just got my 100 spokes from you today and wanted to say thanks. one week from coast to coast over christmas not bad at all, and they look great too. can't wait to get 'em on the car.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 28 2007, 11:29 AM~9550597
> *not that am awhere of
> *


Do you know who makes custom wire wheels in the States?
Thanks
PURO


----------



## Big Chief

I need a price on 14 x 7 Green Lip and Hub. Do you do it by Color code? Dum ques prolly. With Chrome knockoff. Whats the total shipped to Detroit?


----------



## poetic_mexican

lookin for a price on a set of chrome 17x9s with a 1" - 2" lip shipped to 98513


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jan 2 2008, 10:05 AM~9586978
> *I need a price on 14 x 7  Green Lip and Hub. Do you do it by Color code? Dum ques prolly. With Chrome knockoff. Whats the total shipped to Detroit?
> *


590 SHIPPED, WWW.TIGERDRYLAC.COM RAL COLOR CHART


----------



## Hot Sauce

Keith I need a price on some 20 inch chrome spokes with red and white spokes

and the same combo with gold instead.

prices shipped to 11950. lmk


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Hot Sauce_@Jan 3 2008, 09:53 PM~9601691
> *Keith I need a price on some 20 inch chrome spokes with red and white spokes
> 
> and the same combo with gold instead.
> 
> prices shipped to 11950. lmk
> *


add about 670 more usa gold


----------



## dippin84cutty

how much for some 13x7's reverse with 2 bar zenith style k.o. sent to 85222 thx


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Jan 6 2008, 10:33 AM~9620370
> *how much for some 13x7's reverse with 2 bar zenith style k.o. sent to 85222 thx
> *


340


----------



## elsylient

price check homie
13x7 with white hub and dish with chrome lip .
shipped to atlanta


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 7 2008, 10:05 PM~9636116
> *price check homie
> 13x7 with  white hub and dish with chrome lip .
> shipped to atlanta
> *


585


----------



## elitdogg

1 13 black lip with purple fitings 


u already told me 670 for the 20's how much more for those and its shipped to 14612

thanks bro i got some money to burn and ya know lol also what payments do you take? i dont have paypal

Eli


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Hey Keith I need a price check on a set all chrome 13's with 3 prong shipped to 89123. Thanks homie.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Jan 9 2008, 05:25 PM~9651445
> *1 13 black lip with purple fitings
> u already told me 670 for the 20's how much more for those and its shipped to 14612
> 
> thanks bro i got some money to burn and ya know lol also what payments do you take? i dont have paypal
> 
> Eli
> *


MONEY ORDER 190


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jan 9 2008, 06:13 PM~9651899
> *Hey Keith I need a price check on a set all chrome 13's with 3 prong shipped to 89123.  Thanks homie.
> *


340


----------



## Str8crazy80

how do you go about matching colors cuz i'm wanting some rims to match my car


----------



## freddylokz

how much for some 14x6's.....chrome


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jan 13 2008, 12:20 AM~9680181
> *how much for some 14x6's.....chrome
> *


where are you at


----------



## Chris

hey keith... how much for a set of 14x7 all gold centers shipped to blaine? postal code 98230

Thanks
Chris


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 13 2008, 08:54 PM~9686152
> *hey keith... how much for a set of 14x7 all gold centers shipped to blaine? postal code 98230
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> *


580


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

what's up keith, how much for a set of 13x7's with black hub, black dish, black straight bar 2 prong k.o's, chrome spokes, gold nips, shipped to miami fl 33010?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 13 2008, 09:33 PM~9686579
> *what's up keith, how much for a set of 13x7's with black hub, black dish, black straight bar 2 prong k.o's, chrome spokes, gold nips, shipped to miami fl 33010?
> *


775


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

can't give me a better deal than that? my homie ordered some black dish black spokes off you a while ago for 550. i would only assume that hangin and powder coating 400 spokes is more work than hangin and powder coating 4 hubs and 4 twoprongs.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 11:22 AM~9691057
> *can't give me a better deal than that? my homie ordered some black dish black spokes off you a while ago for 550. i would only assume that hangin and powder coating 400 spokes is more work than hangin and powder coating 4 hubs and 4 twoprongs.
> *


you want the gold nipples,,,and the price was 650.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

oh yeah...lol how much for it with chrome nipples, and how much with gold nipples?


----------



## Beanerking1

> i need a price on 2 13/7 an 2 13/5.5 and hard ware plus shipping cost to 86401


----------



## Beanerking1

i need chrome rims on that quote


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 05:45 PM~9694332
> *oh yeah...lol how much for it with chrome nipples, and how much with gold nipples?
> *


650 WITH OUT,,,775 WITH GOLD THAT MY COST


----------



## HB WIRES

> i need a price on 2 13/7 an 2 13/5.5 and hard ware plus shipping cost to 86401
> 
> 
> 
> 360 13 5.5 ARE 15 MORE
Click to expand...


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~

how much for 13x7 reverse black dish black spokes wiyh all ass. shipped to 70058


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ~Cadillac Clownin~_@Jan 17 2008, 09:58 PM~9723674
> *how much for 13x7 reverse black dish black spokes wiyh all ass. shipped to 70058
> *


690


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~

how do i go about ordering them and how long will they take


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~

how about for 13x7 reverse red dish red spokes to match same area code


----------



## Joker_AfterHours

i need a price on 2 13/7 an 2 13/5.5 all black spokes with tires freferrable 1"whitewall and hard ware plus shipping to chicago Il.60632.
Please pm a number where I can call to purcahse these rims?
Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ~Cadillac Clownin~_@Jan 17 2008, 10:40 PM~9724049
> *how about for 13x7 reverse red dish red spokes to match same area code
> *


690 2/3 weeks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Joker_AfterHours_@Jan 17 2008, 11:11 PM~9724267
> *i need a price on 2 13/7 an 2 13/5.5 all black spokes with tires freferrable 1"whitewall and hard ware plus shipping to chicago Il.60632.
> Please pm a number where I can call to purcahse these rims?
> Thanks
> *


i sell ho tires


----------



## stevie d

sup keith need a price 7x13 for a 64 chrome rim with gold nipples centre and blue spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 21 2008, 01:01 AM~9744487
> *sup keith need a price 7x13 for a 64 chrome rim with gold nipples centre and blue spokes
> *


680 plus shippin


----------



## LOWYALTY48

how much is for four 13x7 all gold except dish
area code 27217


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jan 21 2008, 05:55 PM~9749407
> *how much is for four 13x7 all gold except dish
> area code 27217
> *


580


----------



## KAKALAK

How much for 4-13X7's shipped to 34746........all chrome and without the adaptors if it makes it cheaper. PM me with the info please


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 26 2008, 08:55 AM~9788396
> *How much for 4-13X7's shipped to 34746........all chrome and without the adaptors if it makes it cheaper. PM me with the info please
> *


330


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

Hey how much for some 14" 100 spoke wheels with tires shipped 68521?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Jan 28 2008, 09:06 PM~9807959
> *Hey how much for some 14" 100 spoke wheels with tires shipped 68521?
> *


360 i dont sell tires


----------



## Maverick

Got the rims Keith..thanks for another set.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2008, 06:49 AM~9811233
> *Got the rims Keith..thanks for another set.
> *


THANKS YOU


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## wisdom82

how much for some wheels 14x7-2 and 14x6-2 chrome and 14x7-2 and 14x6-2 white spoke i have 94 fleetwood am i able to put 14x7 all around or do i have to get 14x7 and 14x6 for the back. thanks for ur time


----------



## wisdom82

how much for some wheels 14x7-2 and 14x6-2 chrome and 14x7-2 and 14x6-2 white spoke i have 94 fleetwood am i able to put 14x7 all around or do i have to get 14x7 and 14x6 for the back. thanks for ur time


----------



## wisdom82

how much for some wheels 14x7-2 and 14x6-2 chrome and 14x7-2 and 14x6-2 white spoke i have 94 fleetwood am i able to put 14x7 all around or do i have to get 14x7 and 14x6 for the back. thanks for ur time


----------



## HB WIRES

450 plus shipped for 14/7 and 14/6 white spokes


----------



## wisdom82

450 plus shipping . does that include adapters and knock off live at 98930 how much for shipping


----------



## Problem Child

How much for a set of 13's standard all chrome, with the hardware needed for a front wheel drive 02 Grand Am, and in your pic of all the diff knock offs I want the top right hand 3 wing, shipped to 54401?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Feb 1 2008, 11:33 AM~9841522
> *How much for a set of 13's standard all chrome, with the hardware needed for a front wheel drive 02 Grand Am, and in your pic of all the diff knock offs I want the top right hand 3 wing, shipped to 54401?
> *


340 with a m/o


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by wisdom82_@Feb 1 2008, 11:02 AM~9841268
> *450 plus shipping . does that include adapters and knock off live at 98930 how much for shipping
> *


where???????????


----------



## elitdogg

how much for 20's with purple fittings? shipped to 14612 money is burning a hole in my pocket brotha lol


----------



## elitdogg

hmm double posted sorry


----------



## Adams85

need a price keith.... 13s with black nipples red spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@Feb 1 2008, 02:25 PM~9842791
> *need a price keith.... 13s with black nipples red spokes
> *


650 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Feb 1 2008, 02:15 PM~9842701
> *how much for 20's with purple fittings? shipped to 14612 money is burning a hole in my pocket brotha lol
> *


640.00 plus shippen


----------



## elitdogg

well next week ima transfer soom cash money into the moms paypal how much for shipping you think?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Feb 2 2008, 01:37 AM~9847384
> *well next week ima transfer soom cash money into the moms paypal how much for shipping you think?
> *


where are you at


----------



## elitdogg

14612 rochester ny


----------



## jonboy77

how much for 5 14x6 gold nipple brandywine spokes shipped to hampton va 23669


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jonboy77_@Feb 3 2008, 02:11 PM~9855834
> *how much for 5 14x6 gold nipple brandywine spokes shipped to hampton va 23669
> *


880 shipped


----------



## elitdogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 2 2008, 04:02 AM~9847517
> *where are you at
> *



14612 rochester ny for the 20 chrome purple fittings
just need a shipping amount cause im gonna transfer some money this week


----------



## DALLAS-G

how much for 13x7 blue wires, blue lip w/ two bar knock off w/ chip insert shipped to 75050?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Feb 4 2008, 04:58 PM~9864016
> *14612 rochester ny for the 20 chrome purple fittings
> just need a shipping amount cause im gonna transfer some money this week
> *


240


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Feb 5 2008, 12:49 AM~9867847
> *how much for 13x7 blue wires, blue lip w/ two bar knock off w/ chip insert shipped to 75050?
> *


670


----------



## rolando




----------



## double cheese

how much for black rim and black hub and the rest all chrome to vancouver canada thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by double cheese_@Feb 10 2008, 05:06 PM~9910353
> *how much for black rim and black hub and the rest all chrome to vancouver canada thanks
> *


725


----------



## Deez_nutss

How much for 14inch wires gold double thick whitewall tires meaty profile on the tires hex knock off shipped to NY 11565


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Deez_nutss_@Feb 11 2008, 10:39 PM~9921504
> *How much for 14inch wires gold double thick whitewall tires meaty profile on the tires hex knock off shipped to NY 11565
> *


890 BUT DONT HAVE ANYTIRES


----------



## D!!!1

i need just one 13x7 all black beside the hub and spoke


----------



## gang1ster

hey keith do you guys know how to get a pair of 13"supremes or cragars 4 a 88 cutless. let me know plsz im me at [email protected]. thanks!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by gang1ster_@Feb 13 2008, 10:43 PM~9938535
> *hey keith do you guys know how to get a pair of 13"supremes or cragars 4 a 88 cutless. let me know plsz im me at [email protected]. thanks!!!!
> *


NOPEEE


----------



## benz88

keith, i sent you a pm.


----------



## ElMonte74'

I need a price on 18'' spokes for a 04' dodge


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 19 2008, 12:04 PM~9978812
> *I need a price on 18'' spokes for a 04' dodge
> *


540


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 19 2008, 06:51 PM~9981546
> *540
> *


and how much shipped to 88101.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 21 2008, 12:06 AM~9993185
> *and how much shipped to 88101.
> *


90


----------



## t_durden

I'd like a price on 4 14x7s with the two bar knock offs all chrome and a price with the same wheels spokes powder coated to match the cadillac yellow on a 81 coupe de ville. I'd also like to know if I could get these with tires.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Feb 21 2008, 09:34 PM~10001192
> *I'd like a price on 4 14x7s with the two bar knock offs all chrome and a price with the same wheels spokes powder coated to match the cadillac yellow on a 81 coupe de ville.  I'd also like to know if I could get these with tires.
> *


340 AND 500


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64

HEY BRO HOW MUCH FOR SOME 14/7 GREEN DISH WITH ALL ACCESORIES SHIP 2,97301 SALEM OR.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mr_Suavecito64_@Feb 26 2008, 05:14 PM~10036665
> *HEY BRO HOW MUCH FOR SOME 14/7 GREEN DISH WITH ALL ACCESORIES SHIP 2,97301 SALEM OR.
> *


500


----------



## cheloRO75

HEY BRO WUZ UP HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7 BLACK SPOKES CHROME NIPPLES WITH ALL THE GAJETS SHIPPED TO 55113 IN MINNESOTA


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 27 2008, 08:12 PM~10045972
> *HEY BRO WUZ UP HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7 BLACK SPOKES CHROME NIPPLES WITH ALL THE GAJETS SHIPPED TO 55113 IN MINNESOTA
> *


520 ....in stock


----------



## regal ryda

hey keith time for anotha set price on 13x7 chrome with gold nipps and hub to 76548


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 5 2008, 01:54 PM~10095922
> *hey keith time for anotha set price on 13x7 chrome with gold nipps and hub to 76548
> *


440


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## uwgbsenior

that looks nice, how much with everything included to 54302


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by uwgbsenior_@Mar 5 2008, 08:24 PM~10099455
> *that looks nice, how much with everything included to 54302
> *


590


----------



## elitdogg

got the rims homie thanks less then a week from cali to ny good looks 


ps how do you install the rims with bullets?


----------



## rolo-lolow

will 14x7s fit my 2001 chey silverado if so how would it cost for a set of all crome with wide whites shipped tp 34470 i need them bad im about to jucie my truck and i have 22's on it now and need those big ugly things off of there i have the money just need the wheel and tires fast


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 30 2008, 11:31 AM~9822022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of the bottom right knock offs and some adapters shipped to 97045


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 9 2008, 11:51 AM~10126792
> *how much for a set of the bottom right knock offs and some adapters shipped to 97045
> *


165 shipped


----------



## 155/80/13

you got any caddy chips? you can throw in :biggrin:


----------



## Alejndo72

HOW MUCH FOR CENTER GOLD 13X7, 2 BAR LIKE THE FIRTS ON THE TOP, SHIPPED TO 30721


----------



## Alejndo72

HOW MUCH FOR CENTER GOLD 13X7, 2 BAR LIKE THE FIRTS ON THE TOP, SHIPPED TO 30721


----------



## mtz509

How much for all chrome 13x7 shipped to 98903?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Alejndo72_@Mar 9 2008, 08:45 PM~10130093
> *HOW MUCH FOR CENTER GOLD 13X7, 2 BAR LIKE THE FIRTS ON THE TOP, SHIPPED TO 30721
> *


590


----------



## 8FLEET9

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 30 2008, 02:31 PM~9822022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of 4 of the 3 bar in the second row shipped to 01845? just the knockoffs. thanks.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Mar 14 2008, 06:01 PM~10170535
> *how much for a set of 4 of the 3 bar in the second row shipped to 01845? just the knockoffs. thanks.
> *


88.00


----------



## 8FLEET9

you have pm


----------



## elitdogg

hey homie how much for a lead hammer and a tool for my wheels shipped to 14612 rochester ny


----------



## 8FLEET9

thanks for the knockoffs kieth


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Mar 26 2008, 06:29 AM~10258172
> *hey homie how much for a lead hammer and a tool for my wheels shipped to 14612 rochester ny
> *


50 shipped


----------



## trevell253

hey what up i was wondering how much for 4 13*7 all chrome deepdish with 2 prong swoop style spinner with a maroon dayton style eagles on them and adaptors for a 84 cutlass shipped to 98580 in wa oh yea i want either og wires or homeboyz wires which ones look the best thanks email me or pm me


----------



## Problem Child

How much for some all chrome STD 18's for an 02 Grand Am, with everything shipped to 54401?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Mar 31 2008, 10:22 AM~10297375
> *How much for some all chrome STD 18's for an 02 Grand Am, with everything shipped to 54401?
> *


540 shipped


----------



## Problem Child

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 31 2008, 11:11 AM~10297800
> *540 shipped
> *


What about same car and rims, but in a 13's, lol.. can't make up my mind if I want em big or small..


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Mar 31 2008, 08:06 PM~10302568
> *What about same car and rims, but in a 13's, lol.. can't make up my mind if I want em big or small..
> *


what state are you in


----------



## Problem Child

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 31 2008, 09:31 PM~10303477
> *what state are you in
> *


54401


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Apr 1 2008, 05:08 AM~10305224
> *54401
> *


370 shipped


----------



## trevell253

hey what up i was wondering how much for 4 13*7 all chrome deepdish with 2 prong swoop style spinner with a maroon dayton style eagles on them( i dont like the og eagles) and adaptors for a 84 cutlass shipped to 98580 in wa oh yea i want og wires thanks email me or pm me


----------



## Problem Child

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 1 2008, 11:11 AM~10307451
> *370 shipped
> *



Can you get tires for them too, or just the rims?


----------



## HB WIRES

rimmms only


----------



## warning

hey keith thanks for the adapters and knockoffs got em in the mail yesterday. thanks homie


----------



## Unique84

Homeboyz, looking 4 some new videos from cali swanging,N truccha videos..
Thanks...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Unique84_@Apr 4 2008, 02:50 PM~10336321
> *Homeboyz, looking 4 some new videos from cali swanging,N truccha videos..
> Thanks...
> *


so am i,,, i guess they both quick


----------



## Unique84

Hey homie, thanks anyway but if u do come across some videos give me
a text...thanks UNIQUE 84


----------



## Dirtybroke

Hey My Brother "Decifer" bought rims from you said i should come to you for a good deal.... I'm Looking for 15" 100 spoke reverse offset all chrome for 1992 Lincoln town Car... Any Help Would Be Great Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

were you at?


----------



## bigg ed dogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 7 2008, 02:47 PM~10356606
> *were you at?
> *


how for 20" with white spokes and tires shipped to 95834? no knock offs or adapters


----------



## Dirtybroke

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 7 2008, 03:47 PM~10356606
> *were you at?
> *


Ambler Pennsylvania near philly


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 30 2008, 02:31 PM~9822022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keith what kind of chips to you have in stock and how much for the bottom farright(two bar stright's) shipped 40214?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 3PumpdBlazer_@Apr 9 2008, 11:03 PM~10379135
> *Keith what kind of chips to you have in stock and how much for the bottom farright(two bar stright's) shipped 40214?
> *


87.00 shipped no chips


----------



## Dirtybroke

I'm Looking for 15" 100 spoke reverse offset all chrome for 1992 Lincoln town Car shipped to 19002 and do you do tires as well?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Dirtybroke_@Apr 13 2008, 07:37 PM~10408164
> *I'm Looking for 15" 100 spoke reverse offset all chrome for 1992 Lincoln town Car shipped to 19002 and do you do tires as well?
> *


410 shipped


----------



## Dirtybroke

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 14 2008, 05:56 PM~10414775
> *410 shipped
> *


Does that include tires?


----------



## DEWEY

price on 13x7 w/ candy blue spokes and dish w/ 2 bar spinner shipped to 67206? Thanks homie


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Dirtybroke_@Apr 15 2008, 01:36 PM~10422588
> *Does that include tires?
> *


I sell no tires.....


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Apr 15 2008, 08:10 PM~10425497
> *price on 13x7 w/ candy blue spokes and dish w/ 2 bar spinner shipped to 67206? Thanks homie
> *


675.00


----------



## MotownScandal

price on 5 lug adapters and 2 bar spinners shipped to 48192??


----------



## EazyE10286

Price on 13x7 all chrome deep dish w/ accesories shipped to 60002?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Apr 30 2008, 05:31 AM~10539254
> *price on 5 lug adapters and 2 bar spinners shipped to 48192??
> *


165 SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 30 2008, 09:40 AM~10540925
> *Price on 13x7 all chrome deep dish w/ accesories shipped to 60002?
> *


385


----------



## raystrey

2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 for bomb shipped to 79924 all chrome and accesories


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 30 2008, 11:58 AM~10542252
> *2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 for bomb shipped to 79924 all chrome and accesories
> *


370


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

can you give me a price on 2 sets 13" x 7 reverse chrome white spokes all accesories. shipped to Sydney Australia......
or even pm me...
Jay....


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@May 7 2008, 03:44 AM~10596771
> *can you give me a price on 2 sets 13" x 7 reverse chrome white spokes all accesories. shipped to Sydney Australia......
> or even pm me...
> Jay....
> *


dont go to australia


----------



## 8FLEET9

2 13x7s & 2 13x5.5s all chrome reverse, just the wheels shipped to 01845?
thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@May 8 2008, 05:01 PM~10610757
> *2 13x7s & 2 13x5.5s all chrome reverse, just the wheels shipped to 01845?
> thanks
> *


410


----------



## chickenhawk

how much for 15x8 and 14x7 which sets cheaper? reverse chrome with 6 lug adapter?


----------



## Str8crazy80

Do you have any pic.'s of OLIVE colored rims done??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 07:11 PM~10639260
> *Do you have any pic.'s of OLIVE colored rims done??
> *


cant say ive done that color, sorry


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@May 12 2008, 06:14 PM~10638690
> *how much for 15x8 and 14x7 which sets cheaper? reverse chrome with 6 lug adapter?
> *


285 and 325 for the 15/8


----------



## Mike_e

how much for 16" all chrome 100 spoke want some for my vogues


----------



## chickenhawk

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 12 2008, 10:45 PM~10641102
> *285    and  325 for the 15/8
> *


whats shippin to 76305 tx these come with tool?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@May 13 2008, 05:15 AM~10642392
> *whats shippin to 76305 tx these come with tool?
> *


90 and 105,,, no tools are extar 8-12


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 07:11 PM~10639260
> *Do you have any pic.'s of OLIVE colored rims done??
> *


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

THANKS for the 14s KEITH,got them on timeand was what i wanted for sure, 14/7 reversed all chrome wanted the 2 bars but you only had the three bars, but it was a good transaction, good dealing with you again got my rims on time like you said


----------



## shortydoowop138

How much for a set of 16" gold spoke, chrome lip rims for a 95 Cadillac Deville? There's a customer who's interested in a set.


----------



## UCE*EP

Need some 20' Standars wheels hub and dish the same color of my lincoln (AVITAR) gold spokes and gold lip need these quick lmk

The color of the car is 3 stage catier offwhite


----------



## dub4lac

oooooooo


----------



## shorty rocks

need price on 2, 100 spoke, all chrome 13x5.5 rims shipped to 13501, pm me


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Jul 5 2008, 12:15 PM~11017554
> *need price on 2, 100 spoke, all chrome 13x5.5 rims shipped to 13501, pm me
> *


220 shipped


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 5 2008, 04:57 PM~11018251
> *220 shipped
> *


 is that wit da adapters for right and left and the knock offs??? how soon will i get them if i order monday??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Jul 5 2008, 10:31 PM~11020030
> *is that wit da adapters for right and left and the knock offs??? how soon will i get them if i order monday??
> *


did you order them from col..??


----------



## DEWEY

[/IMG]

how much shipped to 67210 for ones like these


----------



## DEWEY

[/IMG]


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Jul 7 2008, 04:30 PM~11030926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *


ALL BLACK WITH A CHROME LIP/ KOFF?? 780


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 6 2008, 10:35 PM~11025237
> *did you order them  from  col..??
> *


 not yet, they told me 2 weeks for them to get em plus the time from them to me. is your price with the adapters and knock offs? how quick can i get them if i buy from you?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Jul 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11033689
> *not yet, they told me 2 weeks for them to get em plus the time from them to me.  is your price with the adapters and knock offs? how quick can i get them if i buy from you?
> *


in stock , they will ship tomarrow....yes they come with the part koff/apters.....its 12.00 for paypal....they shipped to marrow


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 7 2008, 11:25 PM~11034173
> *in  stock  , they will ship  tomarrow....yes  they come with the part  koff/apters.....its  12.00  for  paypal....they shipped to marrow
> *


wht u mean $12 for pay pal??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Jul 8 2008, 10:23 PM~11043449
> *wht u mean $12 for pay pal??
> *


IF YOU CHOSE TO USE PAYPAL?? ARE SEND A MONEY ORDER


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 9 2008, 01:26 AM~11043882
> *IF YOU CHOSE TO USE PAYPAL??  ARE SEND A MONEY  ORDER
> *


so u sayin it $220 PLUS $12 if i pay with paypal?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Jul 9 2008, 12:48 PM~11047397
> *so u sayin it $220 PLUS $12 if i pay with paypal?
> *


ya thats it


----------



## Street Lowyalty




----------



## GUS 650

we're trying to see if anyones willing to sponsor some wheels for this cause? 

Strangers Wish


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 12 2008, 01:31 PM~11072280
> *we're trying to see if anyones willing to sponsor some wheels for  this cause?
> 
> Strangers Wish
> *


SORRY


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 12 2008, 02:08 PM~11072477
> *SORRY
> *


its coo'


----------



## Problem Child

How much for a set of 20s, all chrome, jut the knock off and hammer, I got a set of adaptors, need a set off the 3 wing chrome k.o.s, shipped to 54401?


----------



## HB WIRES

580.


----------



## 1LOACRD

hey!
I'm lookin for painted FWD wire wheels
if you can get them, in which sizes they are available?
I'm lookin for 18X7,5"!


----------



## Problem Child

How much for a set of adapters for an 96 Civic to 54401?


----------



## mr84caprice

How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome shipped to seattle with 2 bar knockoffs


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 16 2008, 03:14 PM~11105044
> *How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome shipped to seattle with 2 bar knockoffs
> *


370


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Jul 14 2008, 08:01 PM~11088587
> *How much for a set of adapters for an 96 Civic to 54401?
> *


88.00


----------



## 53BOMBA

how much center gold , 2 way knock off 5 on 5 bolt pattern 13*7 to 75044 Garland Tx
and would like to know if this is China gold ? or US gold dipped


----------



## mr84caprice

Does that include the adapters for universal 5 lug.


----------



## My98Lincoln

i JUST WANTED TO SAY U GOT SUM GOOD PRICES...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Jul 17 2008, 05:13 AM~11109842
> *how much center gold , 2 way knock off 5 on 5 bolt pattern 13*7 to 75044 Garland Tx
> and would like to know if this is China gold ? or US gold dipped
> *


china gold 580.00 / us golds 690.00


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 17 2008, 08:15 AM~11110585
> *Does that include the adapters for universal 5 lug.
> *


yes sir... koffs and adapters


----------



## Pepper

hey keith do you have a chart of what colors you offer?

ive been to tigerdrylac.com and cant find anything. thanks homie...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Jul 17 2008, 11:24 AM~11112062
> *hey keith do you have a chart of what colors you offer?
> 
> ive been to tigerdrylac.com and cant find anything.  thanks homie...
> *


lookin into that today


----------



## jojo67

Hey bro, I'm looking for some 13x7's with gold nipples with 2 spin knockoff, package deal...how much???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 17 2008, 10:07 PM~11117384
> *Hey bro, I'm looking for some 13x7's with gold nipples with 2 spin knockoff, package deal...how much???
> *


420 plus shippen


----------



## jojo67

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 17 2008, 12:13 PM~11112425
> *lookin  into that  today
> *



i found it. :thumbsup: 

should i be looking at the RAL Exterior/Interior list?? Let me know so I can get these wheels homie.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Jul 22 2008, 06:26 AM~11146730
> *i found it.  :thumbsup:
> 
> should i be looking at the RAL Exterior/Interior list??  Let me know so I can get these wheels homie.
> *


ok tigerdrylac.com


----------



## HEAVErollerz90

how much for powder coated grape colored hub and dish?13


----------



## Airborne

Are you still messin' with Daytons? If so, how much for a set of adaptors and 2 ear swept KO's with the embeded logo?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jul 24 2008, 03:10 PM~11170484
> *how much for powder coated grape colored hub  and dish?13
> *


660 shipped


----------



## Airborne

still dealing with Dayton?


----------



## Daffy

how much for 5 14x7 100 spoke all chrome with tires, 4 adaptors and straight 2 bar knock offs with 2 hammers shipped to 77047?


----------



## 53BOMBA

how much for these , i need 4 with a gold eagle all chrome to 75044 Tx


----------



## 53BOMBA

got your PM thanks [email protected]


----------



## jojo67

how much for a set of adapters?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 19 2008, 08:52 PM~11388542
> *how much for a set of adapters?
> *


88 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Jul 30 2008, 11:03 AM~11215335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these , i need 4 with a gold eagle all chrome to 75044 Tx
> *


88 shipped, no eagals


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Jul 30 2008, 10:03 AM~11215335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these , i need 4 with a gold eagle all chrome to 75044 Tx
> *


how much for the 2 wing gold knockoffs....and adapters???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 20 2008, 08:07 PM~11397827
> *how much for the 2 wing gold knockoffs....and adapters???
> *


228 shipped


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11398219
> *228  shipped
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11398219
> *228  shipped
> *


Hey bro, where are you located?,...or is it mail-in only???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 20 2008, 09:16 PM~11398516
> *Hey bro,  where are you located?,...or is it mail-in only???
> *


in the IE, FONTANA/RIVERSIDE


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 5 2008, 04:02 PM~10096950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that candy orange? i am looking 2 get some candy orange one's with crome spokes and lip. how mutch shiped 2 chicago?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Aug 25 2008, 05:58 PM~11435921
> *is that candy orange? i am looking 2 get some candy orange one's with crome spokes and lip. how mutch shiped 2 chicago?
> *


740 shipped


----------



## babyboy1964

how much for set of aqua blue spokes 13x7 to south carolina run me


----------



## DUVAL

ORANGE AND BLUE SPOKES


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 5 2008, 12:59 PM~11527560
> *ORANGE AND BLUE SPOKES
> *


580 shipped


----------



## Mr007

Can you show apicture of the type of knock-offs you sell, and price?
thank you


----------



## SAPO78

need price on two 14x6 all chrome no acc. wit tires shipped to 42164? got money and need wheels&tires bad.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SAPO78_@Sep 9 2008, 05:39 PM~11561434
> *need price on two 14x6 all chrome no acc. wit tires shipped to 42164? got money and need wheels&tires  bad.
> *


190 for the wheels


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Mr007_@Sep 7 2008, 12:18 PM~11540534
> *Can you show apicture of the type of knock-offs you sell, and price?
> thank you
> *


Here is a pic of the knock-offs Keith has.
He is a good seller and I'm getting ready to order the straight bars on the lower right side.


----------



## big ruben

any pics of candy violet wheels


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Sep 24 2008, 09:24 PM~11692337
> *any pics of candy violet wheels
> *


----------



## MR CHOCO

i need 2 standard knock offs and 2 reversed knock offs 14''s. 100 spokes with all white nipples and white hub. these are going on a 49 chevy and this is the conbination i need in order to put my rear skirts on. how much shiped to chicago.


----------



## Frogg

yo keith whats up? what is the skinniest 22" spokes u got in standard? and what about in 20"? lmk im thinking of throwing some on my 01 deville. thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Oct 12 2008, 09:58 PM~11846886
> *yo keith whats up? what is the skinniest 22" spokes u got in standard? and what about in 20"? lmk im thinking of throwing some on my 01 deville. thanks
> *


22/8 20/8 20/8 STANDERS WILL FIT WELL! WHATS UP FROG?


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 12 2008, 09:38 PM~11847111
> *22/8  20/8    20/8 STANDERS WILL FIT WELL!  WHATS UP FROG?
> *


u think the 22 will stick out too far?


----------



## 93candylac

how much for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 to 75756, tx. and the ko's and adapters?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 17 2008, 12:30 PM~11894310
> *how much for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 to 75756, tx. and the ko's and adapters?
> *


390


----------



## WhitePapi2006

screw it i want some just like on page 8

2 13x7's and 2 13x6's same knock offs with chips too with adapters 5 lug 
shipped to florida 33843


----------



## WhitePapi2006

:biggrin:


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY




----------



## Corns83'

How much for a set of 13s 100 spoke all chrome with gold nipples with the two bar knockoff chipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dui_style_@Nov 14 2008, 07:39 AM~12154438
> *How much for a set of 13s 100 spoke all chrome with gold nipples with the two bar  knockoff chipped
> *


440 shipped


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

pm me a price for 20 & 22" wires chrome with tires, 2003 blazer
cheap no name brand shipped to San Antonio, TX
thanks


----------



## twiztedplasticz

i need some prices on some chrome 22s and some 24 inch spokes with tires and not no rubberband tires i want about 2 inches for my 84 cutty


----------



## twiztedplasticz

opps double post


----------



## Koolaid

all chrome 13's with black spokes with 2 bars and 5 lug universal shipped to 40272


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Dec 7 2008, 01:51 PM~12360339
> *all chrome 13's with black spokes with 2 bars and 5 lug universal shipped to 40272
> *


540


----------



## haze1995

pm sent, still no reply???

Price shipped to 98373 on two 14x7 and two 14x6 reversed powdercoated all black except the nipples and KO's.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 7 2008, 07:40 PM~12362983
> *pm sent, still no reply???
> 
> Price shipped to 98373 on two 14x7 and two 14x6 reversed powdercoated all black except the nipples and KO's.
> *


740


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 7 2008, 06:46 PM~12363067
> *740
> *


can you offer a military discount for a homie doing time in Iraq?


----------



## REPENTANCE

How much for a set of 14's that u have in your avatar? And how much for a set of blue checkered 14's?

shipped to Vegas 89120. Im also close enough to pick up if possible.


----------



## caddyman1287

yo whats up could u get me a price im kinda new at the whole lowrider scene i have a 87 caddy deville coupe i want some 14s-or-15s gold


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 7 2008, 08:20 PM~12363460
> *can you offer a military discount for a homie doing time in Iraq?
> *


sorry already cheap


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 8 2008, 09:55 PM~12375561
> *sorry already cheap
> *


cool, thanks anyways


----------



## 1sexytre

HEY KEITH HOW MUCH FOR A CHROME DISH ALL GOLD CENTERS 13X7 SHIPPED TO 45044


----------



## 29775

how much for 2 14x6 with 4 gold 3-ear k/o w/ chip cut-out shipped to j6k 4b3?

thx


----------



## sypher

ttt


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jan 11 2009, 04:03 PM~12671555
> *HEY KEITH HOW MUCH FOR A CHROME DISH ALL GOLD CENTERS  13X7 SHIPPED TO 45044
> *


620 shipped


----------



## stevie d

sup keith how much for 7x13s all chrome with 2 bar


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 30 2009, 01:07 PM~12859384
> *sup keith how much for 7x13s all chrome with 2 bar
> *


360


----------



## My98Lincoln

sUP kEITH... PM ME A PRICE FOR ALL CHROME 13X7 REVERSE WITH HEX DOME SHIPPED TO 33830, FL... tHANKS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jan 31 2009, 06:38 PM~12869577
> *sUP kEITH... PM ME A PRICE FOR ALL CHROME 13X7 REVERSE WITH HEX DOME SHIPPED TO 33830, FL... tHANKS
> *


410


----------



## 29775

sup keith... 

how much for a set of chrome 3 ear k/o w/ center chip cut out... i measured my chip and its 2 3/16 so if you any k/o with a center close to that

shipped to j6k 4b3 canada

thx


----------



## Looney

can i get a price on some 14x7 rev wires for a five lug tacoma sent to 86404 :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 22 2009, 10:59 AM~13075752
> *can i get a price on some 14x7 rev wires for a five lug tacoma sent to 86404 :biggrin:
> *


370 SHIPPED


----------



## kandylac

Thanks on the wheels, Kieth. The instructor was impressed.


----------



## chickenhawk

how much for a set of 14x7 rev. chr. with tool&adapters an two bar chipped(blue/navy) koffs 
shipped to 73554,ok


----------



## OneLowBull

i need 3 quotes  
1)14x7 chrome to 60525
2)14x7 black rim chrome spokes to same
3)14x7 all black to same


----------



## maynethang

how much for set of all gold 13s or 14s shipped to ohio bros


----------



## hnicustoms

whas up man......lookin for a 22x8..188 spoke..all crome ..just 1 rim if it''s posible....shipped 516..n.y. for 93' caprice..thanx hno:


----------



## eyeneff

how much for 2 all chrome 13x7 reverse to 34655?


----------



## HB WIRES

240


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 3 2009, 12:09 AM~13160236
> *240
> *


i need a new set. 4, all chrome, deep dish, 13x5.5 with tires, wide whites shipped to ny 13032. how much and how long to get em???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Mar 2 2009, 10:47 PM~13160800
> *i need a new set. 4, all chrome, deep dish,  13x5.5 with tires, wide whites shipped to ny 13032.  how much and how long to get em???
> *


610 shipped


----------



## hnicustoms

yo home boy.........how much for one 22x8....no tire..all crome..188 spoke..shipped to N.Y. :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## OneLowBull

fuck it 

14x7 all chrome  to 60525


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 3 2009, 11:52 AM~13166070
> *fuck it
> 
> 14x7 all chrome   to 60525
> *


390 shipped if you use paypal add 15.00


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 3 2009, 10:09 AM~13163579
> *610 shipped
> *


is that with the resessed 3 bar knock offs??? can u take anything other than paypal, i hate them fuckers


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Mar 3 2009, 02:40 PM~13167757
> *is that with the resessed 3 bar knock offs???  can u take anything other than paypal, i hate them fuckers
> *


 just bullets !!!!! money gram/ western union of just go to the post office mail me a post office m/o


----------



## BIGMAZ

HEY KEITH HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 CENTER GOLD W/ ACCESORIES 2 BAR KNOCK-OFF SHIPPED TO 85222 (SOUTHERN AZ.)


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 4 2009, 02:09 AM~13174346
> *just  bullets !!!!! money gram/  western union   of just go to the post office   mail me a post office m/o
> *


ok, how much for the rims tires adapters and NO knock offs?????


----------



## hnicustoms

I GES NO ..................... :dunno: :dunno: :nosad:


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Mar 4 2009, 12:19 PM~13177315
> *ok, how much for the rims tires adapters and NO knock offs?????
> *


----------



## chickenhawk

how much for a set of 14x7 chrome , with koffs ,adpters an tool shipped to. Ok 73554


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@Mar 4 2009, 04:09 PM~13181255
> *how much for a set of 14x7 chrome , with koffs ,adpters an tool shipped to. Ok 73554
> *


380


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Mar 4 2009, 02:46 PM~13180205
> *
> *


590


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 4 2009, 09:25 AM~13176679
> *HEY KEITH HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 CENTER GOLD W/ ACCESORIES 2 BAR KNOCK-OFF SHIPPED TO 85222 (SOUTHERN AZ.)
> *


640 SHIPPED


----------



## chickenhawk

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 4 2009, 05:58 PM~13181755
> *380
> *




what koffs can i get with out adding more? zenith style? or regular two bar?
and what kinda money order you like?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@Mar 4 2009, 08:14 PM~13184205
> *what koffs can i get with out adding more? zenith style? or regular two bar?
> and what kinda money order you like?
> *


bullets only!!!! nothing for 3weeks


----------



## chickenhawk

^^^^^^would it be any cheaper for 13x7s instead?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@Mar 5 2009, 06:00 AM~13188180
> *^^^^^^would it be any cheaper for 13x7s instead?
> *


SAME PRICE RIMMS WILL BE GOING UP NEXT WEEK


----------



## chickenhawk

how can i paypal today?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@Mar 5 2009, 10:49 AM~13190280
> *how can i paypal today?
> *


YES YOU CAN . ADD 12.00 FOR THE PAYPAL USED


----------



## chickenhawk

im just sending a post office money order out today, for the 14x7 s
5 lug, ill pm my other info


----------



## chickenhawk

ok money order has been send , today, if you need any more info let me know thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@Mar 5 2009, 11:01 AM~13190356
> *im just sending a post office money order out today, for the 14x7 s
> 5 lug, ill pm my other info
> *


cool


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 4 2009, 07:00 PM~13181784
> *590
> *


hey when will u have the resessed 3 bars? id rather get all at one time


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Mar 5 2009, 12:47 PM~13191541
> *hey when will u have the resessed 3 bars? id rather get all at one time
> *


dont know when


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Hey Keith whats the ticket on two 13x5.5 all chrome shipped to 89123? Thanks.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Mar 8 2009, 08:36 PM~13220215
> *Hey Keith whats the ticket on two 13x5.5 all chrome shipped to 89123? Thanks.
> *


248.00


----------



## chickenhawk

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 5 2009, 12:21 PM~13190534
> *cool
> *


did you get my payment yet? when they shippin out?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@Mar 9 2009, 02:38 PM~13226261
> *did you get my payment yet? when they shippin out?
> *


WHO ARE YOU


----------



## chickenhawk

if you read back a page you sold me some 14x7s, i sent you the money order thursday of last week, its for joseph from mangum,okla.

please let me know if youve received the payment?


----------



## chickenhawk

did that money order come today?


----------



## Ramseven

CAN I GET A PRICE ON SOME 20'' CHROME 100 SPOKE FOR 1983 CADILLAC ELDORADO


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@Mar 10 2009, 03:07 PM~13238395
> *did that money order come today?
> *


ya it did and i shipped your wheels out today


----------



## chickenhawk

thanks , good deal


----------



## jojo67

how much for 2 wing chrome knockoffs??? :biggrin:


----------



## samoa

Keith whats the price on all four fake zenith straight 2 bar knockoffs with the wholes in the center sent to 92243 Just like the ones on this car


----------



## RollinBlue

price on a set of these but in kandy blue 14 by 6 or 7 price for both with the correct adaptors to fit my 98 nissan frontier


----------



## Windex

What kind of adapters do i need for an 83 El Camino? Cant i just use a 15 hole universal adapter..


----------



## low707cutt

how much for all chrome 14x7's sent to 98391 and do you sell tires also?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Mar 18 2009, 04:22 PM~13318190
> *how much for all chrome 14x7's sent  to 98391 and do you sell tires also?
> *


14/7 r 780


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 09:37 PM~13311318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> price on a set of these but in kandy blue 14 by 6 or 7 price for both with the correct adaptors to fit my 98 nissan frontier
> *


in standers right??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Mar 17 2009, 06:52 PM~13309223
> *Keith whats the price on all four fake zenith straight 2 bar knockoffs with the wholes in the center sent to 92243 Just like the ones on this car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


93


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 18 2009, 08:05 PM~13319156
> *in  standers right??
> *


no


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 13 2009, 09:07 PM~13276458
> *how much for 2 wing chrome knockoffs??? :biggrin:
> *


HELLO!!! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2009, 08:48 PM~13320946
> *HELLO!!! :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


dont have them 93 shiiped


----------



## Prime

I am looking at getting a set of wires for my bagged s10, about how much (not counting shipping) for a set of 20x8s in all chrome and the price in all gold with the hex style knock offs and adapters? 
Thanks. hno:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Prime_@Mar 19 2009, 08:32 AM~13324601
> *I am looking at getting a set of wires for my bagged s10, about how much (not counting shipping) for a set of 20x8s in all chrome and the price in all gold with the hex style knock offs and adapters?
> Thanks.  hno:
> *


520 chrome....760 gold


----------



## [email protected]

price for 13x7 straight lace 100 spokes for pickup .


----------



## sp12st

ineed a price 14 inch trurays or tru classics for a 1985 buick riviera


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 18 2009, 05:04 PM~13319153
> *14/7  r  780
> *


is that with tires or just rims?


----------



## mrjb9475

ok what wires exactly can i get for fwd 2001 deville? i heard fwd wires aren't good do standards fit ? i would like to stick with chrome 16" 0r 15" if i have too how much shipped to detroit?


----------



## shorty rocks

are the 3 bar knock offs in yet???


----------



## pyrofighting

Looking for a price for a set of 14x7's all chrome with 3 bar knock offs for a 63 Ford Galaxie Station Wagon.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

HOW MUCH 4 SUM CHROME 13X7 DELIVERED 2 77521?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by pyrofighting_@Mar 24 2009, 06:08 PM~13378095
> *Looking for a price for a set of 14x7's all chrome with 3 bar knock offs for a 63 Ford Galaxie Station Wagon.
> *


WHATS YOUR ZIP


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 27 2009, 04:28 PM~13410082
> *HOW MUCH 4 SUM CHROME 13X7 DELIVERED 2 77521?
> *


440


----------



## UCE 94

I need a price on some all chrome 14x7 with three prong for a 94 fleetwood shipped to 32796.


----------



## mrjb9475

ok what wires exactly can i get for fwd 2001 deville? i heard fwd wires aren't good do standards fit ? i would like to stick with chrome 16" 0r 15" if i have too how much shipped to detroit? 48073


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by UCE 94_@Mar 28 2009, 04:21 AM~13414392
> *I need a price on some all chrome 14x7 with three prong for a 94 fleetwood shipped to 32796.
> *


440


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mrjb9475_@Mar 28 2009, 07:18 AM~13414902
> *ok what wires exactly can i get for fwd 2001 deville? i heard fwd wires aren't good do standards fit ? i would like to stick with chrome 16" 0r 15" if i have too how much shipped to detroit? 48073
> *


15/7 STANDERS 495 SHIPPED


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Mar 23 2009, 11:55 PM~13369626
> *are the 3 bar knock offs in yet???
> *


????????????????????????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Apr 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13459680
> *????????????????????????
> *


ya


----------



## pyrofighting

For the Galaxie 14's I can pick up. I'm in 92867. Thanks.


----------



## MR LAC 95

do u guys have 13 5.5 rims and if u do how much 4 two ship to 60501


----------



## chevy_boy

*Need a price on chrome 13x7 w/o tires. for p/u

also do the wheels come with knockoffs & accessories?

Thanks  *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 6 2009, 08:55 AM~13495333
> *Need a price on chrome 13x7 w/o tires. for p/u
> 
> also do the wheels come with knockoffs & accessories?
> 
> Thanks
> *


350 EVERYTHING 909 6099813 KEITH


----------



## hardline90

How much for a set of 13 buy 7 all black everything shipped to 27350.Thanks hardline90.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by hardline90_@Apr 6 2009, 06:58 PM~13499095
> *How much for a set of 13 buy 7 all black everything shipped to 27350.Thanks hardline90.
> *


That car in your avi looks like an old innovations car.


----------



## hardline90

That is my old car I worked there.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by hardline90_@Apr 6 2009, 03:58 PM~13499095
> *How much for a set of 13 buy 7 all black everything shipped to 27350.Thanks hardline90.
> *


675 plus shippen


----------



## 78coupe

a homie, which 14 rv rim will fit 78coupe deville wit vouges thx


----------



## 78coupe

and whats the price on all center golds(china and usa) 2wing (gld) 
5rims
5adapters plus (hammerx2)
price vouges too 
everything 14


----------



## 78coupe

shipped 76501


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Apr 7 2009, 06:44 PM~13511608
> *and whats the price on all center golds(china and usa) 2wing (gld)
> 5rims
> 5adapters plus (hammerx2)
> price vouges too
> everything 14
> *


135 A WHEEL.........165 USA


----------



## 78coupe

thx for the price info, but do u know d correct size in 14'S that will fit my 78coupe with vouges without rubbing when dropped. trying to keep that deep dish look thx again homie, oh yeah a pic of the rim in that size would be coo.


----------



## ittybitty

4 13/7 chrome no tire with 2bar wing knock offs ,adapters and hammer shipped to
maryland 21117 thank you


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ittybitty_@Apr 12 2009, 01:44 PM~13554619
> *4 13/7 chrome no tire with 2bar wing knock offs ,adapters and hammer shipped to
> maryland 21117  thank you
> *


sold out


----------



## chickenhawk

a single left side , gold hex koff, quote? 73554


----------



## SeanK507

quote for set of 18 inch all chrome? for 79 eldorado (fwd) shipped to 56283


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@Apr 18 2009, 09:41 PM~13618828
> *a single left side , gold hex koff, quote? 73554
> *


50 dollor


----------



## DTA

thanks kieth always a pleasure, rims look great..


----------



## Squirrel78

How much for a set of 14x7 chrome with 2 wing bar for a 87 monte carlo ss? Shipped to 60131


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Squirrel78_@Apr 22 2009, 01:29 PM~13656833
> *How much for a set of 14x7 chrome with 2 wing bar for a 87 monte carlo ss? Shipped to 60131
> *


440


----------



## PURP_BOX

Im lookin for a set of 13x7 rev chrome with purple anodized spokes with tires and the diamond bullet ko?shipped to 48329 how much? thanx


----------



## HB WIRES

620 SHIPPED, BUT NO TIRES


----------



## oz79Lac

Can I have the address from you shop and do you open on the weekends?


----------



## ittybitty

set of 13/7 chrome apt kos no tires to maryland 21117


----------



## MR. DIZZY

How much for a set of 2 Bar Reccess knock offs like in page 28 sent to 87507 N.M.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MR. DIZZY_@Apr 30 2009, 10:11 PM~13750673
> *How much for a set of 2 Bar Reccess knock offs like in page 28 sent to 87507 N.M.
> *


98.00


----------



## low707cutt

how much for 2 13x7's and a set of 2 bar straight K.O's with holes for chips?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@May 7 2009, 06:22 PM~13819827
> *how much for 2 13x7's and a set of 2 bar straight K.O's with holes for chips?
> *


175..t.93 plus 40 on shippen
its 313


----------



## MR. DIZZY

Got the knockoffs in today thanks. Fast shipment :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MR. DIZZY_@May 10 2009, 05:11 PM~13845694
> *Got the knockoffs in today thanks. Fast shipment :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Problem Child

nm


----------



## GROUPEC

WHATZ UP HOMEBOY LOOKING FOR SOME 13X7 ALL CHROME,BUT I NEED THE DISH FIRST TO PUT SOME MURALS,THEN SHIP BACK TO YOU TO ASSEMBLE THEN IS IT POSSIBLE THANK YOU


----------



## AriZoNa-KiD

Tryna Get some 20s FWD Black Spokes Chrome Lip Shipped to 85650 goin on a Toyota Can u HelP?


----------



## 69LWLW

14x7 all gold with three prong, picked up?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by AriZoNa-KiD_@May 21 2009, 04:29 PM~13961787
> *Tryna Get some 20s FWD Black Spokes Chrome Lip Shipped to 85650 goin on a Toyota Can u HelP?
> *


call me


----------



## 86 az regal

I need a set of 2 wing swept with recess for inserts shipped to tucson az 85705 price and payment info.


----------



## shawnlowlow432

i need to see about some 13 CHROME ship to odessa tx 79761 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by shawnlowlow432_@May 24 2009, 09:07 PM~13987108
> *i need to see about some 13 CHROME ship to odessa tx 79761 thanks :biggrin:
> *


420 SHIPPED


----------



## Mark

what was the price on four 13x7 reverse NO adapters or spinners just wheels. shipped 47460


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 27 2009, 12:38 PM~14015111
> *what was the price on four 13x7 reverse NO adapters or spinners just wheels. shipped 47460
> *


365 shipped


----------



## 69LWLW

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 27 2009, 02:02 PM~14015342
> *365  shipped
> *


14x7 reverse ALL GOLD, no hubs,adapters picked up?


----------



## Windex

How much for 2 13x6's all chrome rims only to 92845?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 5 2009, 04:37 PM~14106858
> *How much for 2 13x6's all chrome rims only to 92845?
> *


240 shipped


----------



## lordy808

how much for 13x7 all chrome with hex k/o no tires with tires 155/80/13 to 96797


----------



## lordy808

13x7 on 1994 lincoln town car all chrome with 2 wing ko shipped to 96797


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lordy808_@Jun 9 2009, 01:01 PM~14140049
> *13x7 on 1994 lincoln town car all chrome with 2 wing ko shipped to 96797
> *


shipped to wear?/ hawaii


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 9 2009, 05:43 PM~14142894
> *shipped to wear?/  hawaii
> *


795 shipped


----------



## ShowKase

how much for a set of 14X7's - chrome dish w/ gold spokes ( with 2 wing KO's ) shipped to Toronto, Ontario. Canada ? Postal Code : M1L 4J7

Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Jun 14 2009, 02:10 PM~14187056
> *how much for a set of 14X7's - chrome dish w/ gold spokes ( with 2 wing KO's ) shipped to Toronto, Ontario. Canada ? Postal Code : M1L 4J7
> 
> Thanks
> *


590


----------



## ShowKase

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 15 2009, 01:03 PM~14195135
> *590
> *


have you ever shipped to Toronto, Canada ? Do you have any idea as to extra costs at the border ? i.e. taxes and fees for example ? And also about how long will shipping time be ?


----------



## HB WIRES

YOU PAY ON YOUR END, TAXES/DUTIES,, TAKE A FEW DAYS TO MAKE


----------



## Emillion

what you want for 14x7 all chrome reverse with adapters, diamond bullets,
and the tool if you got it, shipped to 72479 sweden? pm if you need the full adress


----------



## ShowKase

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 15 2009, 01:03 PM~14195135
> *590
> *


ok so how do i order ... call you ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Jun 17 2009, 12:52 AM~14214419
> *ok so how do i order ... call you ?
> *


 will work!! 909-609 9813


----------



## BADBEN1983

IM JUST LOOKING FOR SOME SIMPLE 13" TO 15" CHROME SPOKES FOR MY 81 COUPE DEVILLE.. ANYONE GOT ANY GOOD DEALS .. HOLLA AT ME


----------



## buick_82

thanks homeboys i got the knock offs good seller and good business and fast shipping!


----------



## ShowKase

hey Keith check your PMs ...


----------



## moreno54

do u know wher i can get 15x5 or 15x6 standerd 100 spoke . i had a 15x5 made before but cant get it no more. its for 5th whel


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Jun 25 2009, 10:00 PM~14302015
> *do u know wher i can get 15x5 or 15x6 standerd 100 spoke . i had a 15x5 made before but cant get it no more. its for 5th whel
> *


nope


----------



## hollokold

how much for all gold 14's with tha chrome diamond


----------



## hollokold

shipped to 78405


----------



## ssilly

How much for 13 reverse chrome with adapters 2 wing knockoff with tires shipped to 27217


----------



## L0_RYDER69

how much for all chrome reverse 14x7s with white hubs n nipples. with adapters, diamond bullets,and the tool, shipped to 11211 brooklyn ny


----------



## HB WIRES

630


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by hollokold_@Jul 1 2009, 09:51 AM~14350869
> *shipped to 78405
> *


size


----------



## theoso8

PRICE FOR ALL GOLD 13x7'S SHIPPED TO DALLAS TEXAS??


----------



## ElMonte74'

i need a price on 1 13'' 120 spoke all chrome with diamond tip knockoffs P155/80


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 13 2009, 02:42 PM~14459946
> *i need a price on 1 13'' 120 spoke all chrome with diamond tip knockoffs P155/80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gold luck i have seen a 120 spokes in years


----------



## betoooo!

how much for 5 2bar straight gold spinners if possible the smooth kind if not ill settle for the ones wit the hole in the middle shipped to 76661 (2 left ,3 right) thnx


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 14 2009, 10:48 AM~14468518
> *gold luck   i  have seen a 120 spokes in years
> *


NEVERMIND I WAS CORRECTED THEIR 100 SPOKES. 

I NEED A PRICE on 1 13'' 100 spoke all chrome with diamond tip knockoffs P155/80 HANKOOK SHIPPED TO 88101 

AND PRICE ON 2 OR 3 BAR KO'S


----------



## Ked O.P.

need 4 adapters to fit 63 impala, & four 2 bar smooth chrome knockoffs (I have 13" chinas) shipped to 72904 uffin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Got those wheels today. 

Looks great. 

Thanks for the hook.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Ked O.P._@Jul 20 2009, 02:23 PM~14527533
> *need 4 adapters to fit 63 impala, & four 2 bar smooth chrome knockoffs (I have 13" chinas) shipped to 72904 uffin:
> *


193.00


----------



## Ray68

:werd: :wave: _*<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>how much for 13" black wires dont care of chinas or used under $180 send photos and emails to [email protected] </span>* _


----------



## Ray68

:werd: :wave: _*<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>how much for 13" black wires dont care of chinas or used under $180 send photos and emails to [email protected] </span>* _


----------



## HB WIRES

sorry


----------



## puro loco 94

looking for brown outer spokes with brown lip 13x7 reverse shipped to 97123....do you have any pics?


----------



## 96lincoln

how much for 4 two bar knock offs shipped to 34744


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Ray68[/i]@Jul 21 2009 said:


> [/b]


WTF? :roflmao:


----------



## MR CADDY

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 14 CHROME WITH WHITE NIPPLES AND WHITE HUB? PM ME PLEASE THANKSS IM IN SOUTHERN CALI


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jul 21 2009, 12:32 PM~14539145
> *how much for 4  two bar knock offs shipped to 34744
> *


96 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MR CADDY_@Jul 21 2009, 05:08 PM~14542164
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 14 CHROME WITH WHITE NIPPLES AND WHITE HUB? PM ME PLEASE THANKSS IM IN SOUTHERN CALI
> *


490 call 909 6099813


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2009, 11:59 AM~14469247
> *how much for 5  2bar straight  gold spinners if possible the smooth kind if not ill settle for the ones wit the hole in the middle shipped to 76661 (2 left ,3 right) thnx
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

ONLY GOT 4 KOFFS RIGHT NOW 165 SHIPPED


----------



## 707_VALLEJO

CAN U MESSAGE ME WITH A PRICE FOR SOME 14x7 INCH STANDARDS I WANT EM GOLD N CHROME 5 LUG FOR A CADILLAC


----------



## jclark92

13x7 all gold and center golds no adapters or knock off shipped to 75043


----------



## Mr.Brown

how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome w/ adapters and knock offs shipped to 85365?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jul 23 2009, 12:50 AM~14557468
> *how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome w/ adapters and knock offs shipped to 85365?
> *


440 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 707_VALLEJO_@Jul 22 2009, 01:35 PM~14551058
> *CAN U MESSAGE ME WITH A PRICE FOR SOME 14x7 INCH STANDARDS I WANT EM GOLD N CHROME 5 LUG FOR A CADILLAC
> *


what gold??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jclark92_@Jul 22 2009, 10:02 PM~14556403
> *13x7 all gold and center golds no adapters or knock off shipped to 75043
> *


830 and 520


----------



## 305low

HOW MUCH FOR ONE 13 INCH CROME RIM SHIPPED TO 33177??? JUST THE RIM WIT DA 2 BAR KNOCK OFF REVERSE??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 29 2009, 06:39 PM~14621010
> *HOW MUCH FOR ONE 13 INCH CROME RIM SHIPPED TO 33177???    JUST THE RIM WIT DA 2 BAR KNOCK OFF REVERSE??
> *


135


----------



## 305low

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 30 2009, 12:18 AM~14624253
> *135
> *


wats da easy way to pay u can i pay u tru a visa


----------



## FirstClass383

how much for set of 4 adaptors and 4 plane 2 bar ko.s to 68508


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Aug 3 2009, 05:19 AM~14657672
> *how much for  set of 4 adaptors and 4 plane  2 bar ko.s to 68508
> *


179 SHIPPED


----------



## 86ss1

Hey Keith,
How much for a set of chrome 14x7 reversed 100 spokes with knockoffs ... for pick up .. and do u have any available right now or with in the nex 3 or 4 days.. might be on my way to san diego in the next few days and was thinking i can swing by and scoop em up.. 

LMK

Thanks.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 86ss1_@Aug 5 2009, 03:12 PM~14685407
> *Hey Keith,
> How much for a set of chrome 14x7 reversed 100 spokes with knockoffs ... for pick up .. and do u have any available right now or with in the nex 3 or 4 days.. might be on my way to san diego in the next few days and was thinking i can swing by and scoop em up..
> 
> LMK
> 
> Thanks.
> *


340 CALL ME


----------



## PANIC-5150

ANYTHING YET KETH ON THE CANDY BLUE RIMS THIS PANIC I CALLED U LAST WEEK HERES MY EMAIL HOMIE [email protected]


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 6 2009, 05:20 AM~14691229
> *ANYTHING YET KETH ON THE CANDY BLUE RIMS THIS PANIC I CALLED U LAST WEEK HERES MY EMAIL HOMIE [email protected]
> *


they have to be made? sorry not in stock


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 6 2009, 12:23 PM~14694252
> *they have to be made?  sorry not in stock
> *


HOW MUCH KETH :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 6 2009, 03:11 PM~14695868
> *HOW MUCH KETH  :biggrin:
> *


rim/spokes 590


----------



## 14dh8r

looking for a set of 13x7 reversed with candy red spokes, adapters and hex ko with emblems. and how much shipped to hawaii 96797 :biggrin:


----------



## hollokold

]How much for 14 by 7's all gold shipped to 78405 with diamond hex


----------



## hollokold

How much for 14 by 7's all gold shipped to 78405 with diamond hex


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by hollokold_@Aug 13 2009, 02:54 AM~14754818
> *How much for 14 by 7's all gold shipped to 78405 with diamond hex
> *


nice advtar :biggrin: 
























got to luv those lin's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DodgingBulletz

How much for a 14X7 standard with 2 hex knockoffs(one got scratched, just replacing it.) All chrome. If you can give me a 175/70/14 tire mounted with wide whitewall as well. Shipped to 93706.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DodgingBulletz_@Aug 24 2009, 09:43 PM~14870940
> *How much for a 14X7 standard with 2 hex knockoffs(one got scratched, just replacing it.) All chrome. If you can give me a 175/70/14 tire mounted with wide whitewall as well. Shipped to 93706.
> *


159.00


----------



## mig_09

cud u get a set of chrome daytons 18" for a '81 monte carlo? and for how much?..im lookin for em everywhere


----------



## ShowKase

Thanks to Keith & Homeboyz !!!


----------



## Gumbee

How much for some 13's wire wheels 80 or 100 spoke with just the dish in a dark green only


----------



## HB WIRES

590


----------



## Groupe SD 619

[COLOR=blue]*hey im tring to get contact with kid pena t*[/COLOR]


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

i need some rims almost this color..i need the rim and hub painted the same with gold spokes and lip and chrome nips..13's. whats the price tag?











i dont need kos or adapters


----------



## Krumbz

Are you still accepting paypal payment?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Krumbz_@Sep 19 2009, 10:50 AM~15126540
> *Are you still accepting paypal payment?
> *


yes


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

i need some rims almost this color..i need the rim and hub painted the same with gold spokes and lip and chrome nips..13's. whats the price tag?









i dont need kos or adapters

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:

are you still excepting customers? :cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 20 2009, 09:08 AM~15132260
> *i need some rims almost this color..i need the rim and hub painted the same with gold spokes and lip and chrome nips..13's. whats the price tag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont need kos or adapters
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> are you still excepting customers? :cheesy:
> *


i was gone, for 5 days,,, those are 265


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

k. thanks.


----------



## Str82

Hi! 

How much for reverse 2pc 8x15 + 2pc 10x15 all chrome shipped to austria (europe)?

what kind of spinners do you have?

thanks

roman


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Str82_@Sep 26 2009, 09:34 AM~15192389
> *Hi!
> 
> How much for reverse 2pc 8x15 + 2pc 10x15 all chrome shipped to austria (europe)?
> 
> what kind of spinners do you have?
> 
> thanks
> 
> roman
> *


dont ship to aust..sorry


----------



## IN YA MOUF

got the wheels homie. thanx.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 27 2009, 11:33 AM~15199055
> *got the wheels homie. thanx.
> *


which ones??


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 26 2009, 04:36 PM~15192406
> *dont ship to aust..sorry
> *


that sucks. :thumbsdown: 


AUSTRIA......where the gover/nator is from.


thanks


----------



## dcarreno

I'm looking for the price on some wire wheels for a 65 GMC. I want 14x7's reverse rims, gold nipples, spokes, and 3 bar spinners, with tires (wide white walls), but i'm not sure if they will fit my truck. I have drums in the front and back. If the 14's wont fit can you give me the price on some 15's reverse rims, gold nipples, spokes, and 3 bar spinners with tires (wide white walls). Shipped to 83301. thanks for your time hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## EL TITO

How much for some 16' or 17' bolt ons....Wire wheels?


----------



## rayjoe575

13 ALL GOLD CENTERS with TIRES AND TWO BAR K/Os 88230


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rayjoe575_@Dec 7 2009, 04:39 PM~15902505
> *13 ALL GOLD CENTERS  with TIRES AND TWO BAR K/Os  88230
> *


580 shiiped , but no tires


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dcarreno_@Oct 10 2009, 05:25 PM~15321095
> *I'm looking for the price on some wire wheels for a 65 GMC. I want 14x7's reverse rims, gold nipples, spokes, and 3 bar spinners, with tires (wide white walls), but i'm not sure if they will fit my truck. I have drums in the front and back. If the 14's wont fit can you give me the price on some 15's reverse rims, gold nipples, spokes, and 3 bar spinners with tires (wide white walls). Shipped to 83301. thanks for your time hope to hear from you soon.
> *


14/7 560 15/7 600 gold centers....but we sell no tires


----------



## crawley

whats the price on 13x7 rev blk nips an blk dish shipped to 89015.. thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by crawley_@Dec 10 2009, 06:14 PM~15941028
> *whats the price on 13x7 rev blk nips an blk dish shipped to 89015.. thanks... :biggrin:
> *


580


----------



## CUCO-MC

SUP HOMIE, HOW MUCH FOR SOME 14X7 CANDY BLUE EVERY OTHER LONG SPOKE, AND EVERY OTHER SHORT SPOKE, OPOSITE ON NIPPLES, CHROME HUB AND DISH JUST RIMS?SHIPPED TO 75235


----------



## B.dizzle

a homie i need a set of chocolate 13/7's rev. chocolate hub,chocolate dish,chocolate spoke,chrome nipples,plus 1 14/6 the same way to fit in my 5th,how much shipped to st.louis?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Dec 12 2009, 07:29 AM~15957736
> *a homie i need a set of chocolate 13/7's rev. chocolate hub,chocolate dish,chocolate spoke,chrome nipples,plus 1 14/6 the same way to fit in my 5th,how much shipped to st.louis?
> *


890 SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CUCO-MC_@Dec 11 2009, 08:01 AM~15946599
> *SUP HOMIE, HOW MUCH FOR SOME 14X7 CANDY BLUE EVERY OTHER LONG SPOKE, AND EVERY OTHER SHORT SPOKE, OPOSITE ON NIPPLES, CHROME HUB AND DISH JUST RIMS?SHIPPED TO 75235
> *


575 SHIPED


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 10 2009, 07:42 PM~15941982
> *530
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

22 REV


----------



## CUZICAN

Do you all have 13x5's if so how much for a set of 4 all chrome shipped to 20602?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 14 2009, 03:38 PM~15979535
> *Do you all have 13x5's if so how much for a set of 4 all chrome shipped to 20602?
> *


430 shipped


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 12 2009, 07:41 PM~15962202
> *22 REV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eltravieso33

hey homie how much 4 some rims with candie pink on tha lip,nipples,n tha back hub,if possible can u post pics of pink rims,13x7 thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64

merry christmas homeboy  que la pases bien


----------



## Mr lowrider305

HOW MUCH FOR 13'S (SET) ALL CROME SHIPPED TO 33162???


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 25 2008, 09:52 AM~11694361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALSO HOW MUCH FOR THESE 13X7


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 20 2009, 05:07 PM~16039722
> *HOW MUCH FOR 13'S (SET) ALL CROME SHIPPED TO 33162???
> *


420


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 20 2009, 05:12 PM~16039755
> *ALSO HOW MUCH FOR THESE 13X7
> *


630


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Thankz alot homeboyz


----------

